# Max At Emergency Vets



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I found Max in the garden in the drizzle standing very still, drooling and his chest beating in and out. ‘At emergency vet’s now waiting. He’s on oxygen. What could it be?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh goodness me @TriTri - positive thoughts winging their way to your boy and you. Oh Max, poor baby boy. Paws and fingers all crossed here xx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

oh no, I hope it's nothing serious. 

Paws crossed here xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2021)

Poor fellow. Hope it also is not serious. 
Maybe something he ingested?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

He was just standing there, focusing on his breathing maybe, with lots of drool. Mouth closed. I gently lifted him indoors, calmed him, locked the cat-flaps and rang the vet. ‘Had to weigh up the stress of the car drive against seeing a vet. She convinced me to take him in. Waiting now. Lots more heeling vibes please!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I’ve just been told he needs pain relief right away and probably fluids too. She’ll then be out to explain things to me :Arghh


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you all, much appreciated.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

I hope whatever it is the speed that you've got him into the emergency vets will mean a good outcome!

Keeping the paws crossed!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

J. Dawson said:


> Poor fellow. Hope it also is not serious.
> Maybe something he ingested?


I wondered about that; frogs/toads/rat poison?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh no, hope he's OK!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

She thinks he has a blood clot brewing in his back right leg. It’s colder than the rest of him and he can’t feel her pinch it. He’s having blood tests and could have an underlying heart condition. May need X-rays. Poor Max .


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2021)

Poor guy - good you brought him in right away


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh gosh how scary, poor Max bless his heart. Sending him all the positive vibes and thank God you got him to the vet x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Poor Max  Sending lots of PF vibes and hugs your way xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@TriTri, I am sorry, what a worry for you. Thank goodness you found him and got him to the vets quickly. Keeping all fingers and paws crossed for poor Max and sending you a hug. You know where I am if you want a chat. xx


----------



## Bethanjane22 (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh Max you poor boy, sending lots and lots of positive vibes to you xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh poor Max. Lots of PF vibes winging their way to him. ((Hugs)) @TriTri


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What a horrid shock … hope he will be ok.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you, much appreciated. The painkillers helped him pretty quickly the vet said. Both rear legs were affected but the right leg is worse, though he was standing still on them. ‘Sounds like the drooling was from pain, so he must have been in agony. ‘Notes say suspected Thromboembolism. They’ve sent me home and will ring me around 5. I’m dropping some cat food off (in optimism). He’s being well looked after thank goodness.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Loads of good vibes for dear Max. Xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sending healing vibes.

I assume they ruled out injury from a car or fall?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you.
Update; my lovely vet just rang and said his temperature has come up a bit (was low before, I think she said). She's not keen to move Max to their branch that looks after pets overnight and their cardiac specialist vet has agreed that he will do an ultrasound at my branch and instead of an X-ray. He wouldn't usually, so I feel very lucky. Please keep sending Max lots of healing vibes. Nothing much has changed in the last couple of hours and he seems "comfortable" at the moment.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Poor Max. Sending lots of positive and healing vibes for your gorgeous boy. Also purrs from my boys. 
Viv xx.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh gosh, healing vibes from me and Rosso x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Sending healing vibes.
> 
> I assume they ruled out injury from a car or fall?


I dont think he had been out the garden and I did ask and she said it was unlikely. I believe she has over 30 years experience and she seemed pretty confident this was the diagnosis. She ran through lots of things with me that she noticed with his examination and it all pointed to this. His back legs were colder than the rest of his body and when she punched quite hard, he couldn't feel it . He's only 10 years old (hopefully11 next month). He managed to cry a bit in the car, (usually very vocal in the car), but otherwise he's been just silent.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so sorry you're having this awful worry and hope and pray for full recovery. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Max  It sounds like you are in good and kind hands, thank goodness.

I'm so glad that you saw him when you did @TriTri speedy treatment is so important with a saddle thrombosis. Sending all the positive vibes we can muster xx


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Lots of positive healing vibes from us too :Kiss


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh bless him. Sending more positive healing vibes to Max xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lots of positive healing vibes on their way to Max.x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Has anyone had a cat that’s been treated successfully for this? 

I lost my first cat, dear Tiggy, to a blood clot. He was already being treated for a heart condition. Tiggy’s back legs went and there was no drooling. It was Easter Day and I rushed him in and the vet on call took her time arriving, then unloading her dog from her vehicle boot, turning off the burglar alarm at the practice etc… it was a long painful wait and then she was in such a rush to leave, she gave me the option of having Tiggy pts or left there on his own overnight in severe stress, to await the outcome the next morning, as she wasn’t coming back in.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh poor Max. Sending lots of healing vibes. It sounds as though he’s got prompt treatment so hopefully that will make a difference.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

News flash! Vet just rang and Max's heart is in good nick, so they *no longer think it's a blood clot!* It could possibly be something like asthma or something to do with the lungs, but they now need to X-ray his lungs. Earlier they could have x-rayed Max without sedation, but apparently he's a lot more lively now. They need to check he hasn't swallowed anything, or got a tumour etc. If Max comes out of sedation ok he may be able to come home tonight, but he may have to go to the other branch later to be kept an eye on overnight. They are very expensive, she has warned me of the charges, ahead of any treatment and I've lost track now, but so happy to hear it's not a blood clot. (No pet insurance). I did think Max looked vacant when I found him in the garden, which seems like a clue? She said tests earlier showed he's not diabetic, so one more mini bit of good news I suppose. Vet will ring me again in a few hours and she is staying with Max and the other vet.

See the magic of cat chat healing vibes? Please keep sending them to Max. *Thank you* everybody that's given up their time and vibes for him. I just want him well and back home.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I'm so pleased to read this latest update .
Paws tightly crossed that this is something that can be easily fixed .
Happily topping up the super strength positive vibes and sending them to Max and to you as I'm sure you will be in need of "something" possibly even stronger than PF vibes .
I think everyone on PF who has had the help of PF's positive vibes will know their power xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sending another truckload of vibes from us.... come on Max, keep rallying so you can come home with mummy..
Thinking of you both x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you. Come on Max, get well soon xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's really good news, what a relief.. Are his legs OK now? Keeping the vibes coming and hope its more improvement from now on.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Oh no, vet just rang, likely tumour on the lung. I’m going to collect him and they’ll try Max on steroids. If steroids don’t work, chemo probably won’t she said. He’ll probably have to be pts. They could take a sample from his lung, but I need to get my my head around this. I’m going to collect him now. Hideous news. Vet will chat more when I get there. Such a shock. ‘Seemed so fit and well til now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I'm so sorry to read this about your boy @TriTri  I'm sure you are in shock - it's such a terrible thing to be told, what a horrid thing to have to try to process too. Oh Max  I'm so sad for you both.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh @TriTri, I'm so sorry, what an awful night you're having. Perhaps things will be clearer after your talk with the vet.


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

So sorry to hear Max has been poorly and likely has a tumour  sending lots of love xxx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh I’m just catching up on this. What exceptionally sad news. X x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh no, so sorry to hear this. I really hope the treatment will work for him xxxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2021)

Sending positive vibes the steroids will help


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh gosh, just catching up with the news :-(

I hope the steroids work. Paws still crossed here xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh no, what a shock. Hoping the steroids work. Topping up the vibes. Xx mi


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

What a horrible time you are having  Keeping everything crossed that there is something that can be done to help Max xx​


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

More hugs and positive thoughts for you and dear Max xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sending love and hugs and more positive vibes for Max bless him xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry. Poor Max!!! Hugs for you both.
There are no words to express how much I wish, we all do that things will turn for the better.
Love and healing vibes from us all x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you very much. 

Max has had a steroid injection and the vet will ring me tomorrow. He was wobbly when we first got home and he’s back to be being his normal self and now crying to go outside! Litter tray and puppy pads etc out, but he’d rather go outside, which isn’t happening. Maybe things will become clearer tomorrow.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So pleased to read that Max is back home where you can watch over him . If positive thoughts and your care can help him to cope with this then he has a good chance of being around for a while yet.
More positive healing vibes on their way x


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Glad he is happier. Thinking of you and hoping the steroids work.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Dear @TriTri I've just read this thread about your Max with my heart in my throat. I'm so sorry to get to the near end and see the potential diagnosis. I hope the steroids can give him some time to feel comfortable and pain free (will he have buprenex? Gabapentin?) for as long as he can. Gosh, I'm so sorry. xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

All good vibes to Max. Let's hope the steroids work their magic x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear the diagnosis 

Hope the steroids help to keep him comfortable while you get your head round this.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just saw your thread and can't believe it. Poor Max. Poor you having all the worry and uncertainty. It must have been such a shock finding him like that.
I don't think I've ever sent so many good vibes before but now sending everything i've got your way and hope they work, and quickly too.
Thinking of you both and hoping Max recovers completely and is soon back to normal.
((HUGS)) xxxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hold on Max… top up vibes sent… Hugs xxx


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I’m really sorry to hear that poor Max may have a tumour. I hope the vet is wrong. Topping up the get well vibes fir him n


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness @TriTri what a shock for you.

Sending every positive healing vibe I have, that the steroids do their job. Huge hug for you dear friend, you have had a rough time of it (((()))) kisses for Max xxxx


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Oh, no. Poor Max. xx Sending positive vibes for him, I hope the steroids help him. Good luck. x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Been thinking about Max all morning and keep popping back here for news


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just read the whole thread, I'm so sorry to hear the news, I hope the steroids help. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Yvonne_Liu (Sep 6, 2021)

Hope everything is ok for you


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh no....I'm so sorry @TriTri...poor Max. Wishing, hoping and praying the steroids do the trick. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just sending some love @TriTri and positive vibes from us all here xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Come on Max, we're all rooting for you. xx


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Thinking about you and Max


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Have been thinking of you and Max today, sending love to you both x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Gosh, thank you, you lovely people.

Update: I picked Max up from the vet's last night (following his blood tests, ultrasound and X-ray) and the vet said something was found on the X-ray of his lungs and she has seen it before and is "likely" to be a tumour. Option 1) send off a sample (but nothing more said on that) option 2) steroids or chemo with steroids as part of the treatment, or option 3) pts whilst he was under sedation. I chose option 2 and a steroid injection was given before I arrived. Max came home with me, very wobbly, but by 2130 hrs he was walking normally, hungry and wanting to go out (didn't happen, nor did he want to use his cat-enclosure). Max has been eating well and been pretty much his normal self today, except for being disappointed at having to stay in. I hoped it would rain, but it didn't. I've collected the steroids today and I have an appointment with the vet Tuesday, unless he needs to be seen earlier, so I'm keeping a close eye on him.

The vet's word "likely" just sews a small seed of doubt, which gives me a little hope. Even if it's a tumour, they aren't all cancerous, are they? She was against the chemo, as it didn't suit her dog, but you hear of steroids shrinking tumours, don't you? I may have my head in the sand, but we aren't giving up today and we are taking each day as it comes and the next few days or weeks should tell us more. I'm still in shock and he'll hate being kept indoors, so we will just have to see how things go. Another episode and I may have to re-think things, but for today, he's staying put.

Can anyone think of any questions I should be asking the vet? I shall ask to see the X-Ray. She mentioned the lungs should and did show up dark, but there was a light area in the middle and she could see the lymphocytes (I think she said) and I think she mentioned possible lymphoma. Bloods were fine. I might ask her again to email me their findings.
Thanks again each of you, much appreciated (quite overwhelmed), Max & TriTri. Give all your cats a kiss from us please.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

@TriTri, knowing what's being said to me about Toppy and finding out what's wrong, I imagine option 1 means a biopsy of his lung which would definitely confirm whether or not it is a tumour and, if so, what sort.

It is said that cats tolerate chemo a lot better than dogs, possibly someone on here has had experience of it and can tell you more.

I agree with you about not giving up when, at this moment, nothing is certain and taking things as they come, particularly as the steroids are helping him feel better. I did this with my Siamese.

Glad he's home with you and he looks pretty comfy on the sofa.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

TriTri said:


> but you hear of steroids shrinking tumours, don't you?


I believe it's more accurate to say that the steroids will reduce inflammation of a tumor, and possibly slow growth. I am no expert, but that is my understanding.

The main question I would be asking the vet is about pain med. When Jennie was diagnosed with colon cancer they put her on pain meds immediately. I had no idea she was in pain at all, UNTIL I saw the difference in her after she was put on pain meds. Pain in cats is so subtle and they hide it so well, but they don't hide the absence of it, if you see what I mean.

I was quite mortified when I saw the difference in her.. I never did ask "how long" because I didn't think it was important. All that mattered to me was her quality of life.

Thanks for keeping us updated on precious Max. XXX


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lorilu said:


> I believe it's more accurate to say that the steroids will reduce inflammation of a tumor, and possibly slow growth. I am no expert, but that is my understanding.
> 
> The main question I would be asking the vet is about pain med. When Jennie was diagnosed with colon cancer they put her on pain meds immediately. I had no idea she was in pain at all, UNTIL I saw the difference in her after she was put on pain meds. Pain in cats is so subtle and they hide it so well, but they don't hide the absence of it, if you see what I mean.
> 
> ...


Thank you @lorilu. Yes, that makes sense. 
Max had a medium dose of Buprecare on arrival yesterday afternoon; do you know how long that would last? He was injected with Prednicare last night, which I understand should last him until around Sunday morning, when he starts them in tablet form, once daily.

Come to think of it, my mum's dear cat Barney had a tumour which grew quite quickly and he would stand or sit on the garden fence in a strange, but then, a more comfortable way to normal. Max has been for a few months now, laying on my lap and then if I lean forwards or sideways etc, he would get off and lay next to me, as though it had become uncomfortable for him on my lap, so maybe it's a tumour causing it? In the past he would have put up with me reaching over to pick up things etc and stayed put. Such subtle changes, yes. Max also sleeps on my pillow if he feels ill, and lately I was thinking it must be becoming a habit now, rather than him feeling ill, because he _seemed_ so well, so maybe another clue missed? Do you think they can tell from an X-ray roughly how big a tumour is? Are they 3D? 
Thanks again.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Thank you for the update @TriTri . I'm glad Max is back to normal and hope he continues to remain well and comfortable on steroids. Topping up the vibes for dear Max.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

TriTri said:


> Max had a medium dose of Buprecare on arrival yesterday afternoon; do you know how long that would last? He was injected with Prednicare last night, which I understand should last him until around Sunday morning, when he starts them in tablet form, once daily.
> Come to think of it, my mum's dear cat Barney had a tumour which grew quite quickly and he would stand or sit on the garden fence in a strange, but then, a more comfortable way to normal. Max has been for a few months now, laying on my lap and then if I lean forwards or sideways etc, he would get off and lay next to me, as though it had become uncomfortable for him on my lap, so maybe it's a tumour causing it? In the past he would have put up with me reaching over to pick up things etc and stayed put. Such subtle changes, yes. Max also sleeps on my pillow if he feels ill, and lately I was thinking it must be becoming a habit now, rather than him feeling ill, because he _seemed_ so well, so maybe another clue missed? Do you think they can tell from an X-ray roughly how big a tumour is? Are they 3D?
> Thanks again.


I have no experience of Buprecare but my old Havana girl had Vetergesic which is the same drug for over five years at the end of her life. You have to adjust the dose according to the individual cat's reaction which can vary. I only used it once a day initially but towards the end she had it twice a day. My vet said I could give up to four doses a day if necessary but this is the datasheet for Buprecare.
https://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-473472

I do hope you manage to keep him comfortable.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I have no helpful advice to offer but topping up the positive healing vibes for Max and hoping that he stays well x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Thank you for the update @TriTri . I'm glad Max is back to normal and hope he continues to remain well and comfortable on steroids. Topping up the vibes for dear Max.


Thank you @SbanR, it's early days, or at least I hope it is. We're loving the top up vibes, thank you. The more the better.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Oh @TriTri I'm so sorry to hear about Max, and pleased he's back home with you now. I've been away this week and only just seen he's been so poorly. Willow and Charlie (and me) sending Max loads of healing vibes xxxxxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

QOTN said:


> I have no experience of Buprecare but my old Havana girl had Vetergesic which is the same drug for over five years at the end of her life. You have to adjust the dose according to the individual cat's reaction which can vary. I only used it once a day initially but towards the end she had it twice a day. My vet said I could give up to four doses a day if necessary but this is the datasheet for Buprecare.
> https://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-473472
> 
> I do hope you manage to keep him comfortable.


Thanks, I've just had a read and Max had the excessive purring afterwards! Shame they don't do separate data sheets for cats and dogs, but never mind. That's handy to know about the doses. I don't know if the vet will be prescribing Max with any more. I'm pleased your cat did well on it.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Willsee said:


> Oh @TriTri I'm so sorry to hear about Max, and pleased he's back home with you now. I've been away this week and only just seen he's been so poorly. Willow and Charlie (and me) sending Max loads of healing vibes xxxxxx


Thank you @Willsee, Willow and Charlie.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Just saw your thread and can't believe it. Poor Max. Poor you having all the worry and uncertainty. It must have been such a shock finding him like that.
> I don't think I've ever sent so many good vibes before but now sending everything i've got your way and hope they work, and quickly too.
> Thinking of you both and hoping Max recovers completely and is soon back to normal.
> ((HUGS)) xxxxx


Wow! Thank you very much @Cully and @ all of you lovely people and your furry felines.
I forgot to mention that when I found Max standing very very still and drooling, that his chest was very noticeably moving in and out, so presumably that's how the vet got to the decision of checking his lungs. I thought he looked like he was maybe having an absent seizure and the vet just said _maybe_. He's such a brave cat ❤.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> @TriTri, knowing what's being said to me about Toppy and finding out what's wrong, I imagine option 1 means a biopsy of his lung which would definitely confirm whether or not it is a tumour and, if so, what sort.
> 
> It is said that cats tolerate chemo a lot better than dogs, possibly someone on here has had experience of it and can tell you more.
> 
> ...


Thank you @Charity. I presumed that's what the vet meant, but spoke fast, didn't elaborate on this and was wanting an instant decision. They were both needing to leave and it was kind of her to drop everything to treat Max. Maybe I should have given it more thought, but I felt rushed, exhausted and was thinking he'd been through enough for one day and I selfishly wanted him home (whilst he was still alive).

I will continue to update, as the more advice I can get the better.

Toppy is a mystery, a very handsome mystery. I would be doing the same as you now. All those days up and down, when you could have had quality time at home together. One year is enough imo.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

buffie said:


> I have no helpful advice to offer but topping up the positive healing vibes for Max and hoping that he stays well x


Thank you @buffie.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

TriTri said:


> Thank you @Charity. I presumed that's what the vet meant, but spoke fast, didn't elaborate on this and was wanting an instant decision. They were both needing to leave and it was kind of her to drop everything to treat Max. Maybe I should have given it more thought, but I felt rushed, exhausted and was thinking he'd been through enough for one day and I selfishly wanted him home (whilst he was still alive).


Not selfish at all. If Max could choose, I'm sure he'd want to be back home with you.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I have no experience on such, all I can do is send you and Max my love and prayers xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2021)

Brave Max, keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So glad he's back home with you where he belongs.
Well so far the vets have had a few ideas of what might be wrong with Max but have one by one ruled them out. So, maybe, perhaps, hopefully it won't be a tumour after all, or just a benign one that will shrink with meds.
I think my concern now he's home would be making sure he has enough pain relief to last until you next see the vet on Tuesday.
Hoping you both have an uneventful weekend and manage to keep Max indoors without too much trouble.
Take care both. I'll be thinking of you and topping up the vibes.
Chin scratches available by remote on request:Cat xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I think until all tests are done you don't really know is it is a tumour and what kind.
Nothing is certain yet, but Max is better atm and there is hope.

Shadow on the lungs might be dysplastic tissue, scar tissue etc…
I know because OH has something like it but not a tumour at all- still shows on X Ray but is not deadly.

Poor Max and poor you x @TriTri , I do hope and pray for a better news.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you. Our night was fine and he got up, a bit quiet, ate, wee’d etc, but he’s just gone under my bed, which is not good news. It’s not something he has ever done. He’s not drooling or crying, but I’m very concerned, eyes open and quiet. I’m wondering if those pain meds have worn off and if he’s in pain? I’ll have to ring the vets. It seems a bit more real now. Poor Max.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Poor Max, yes I would ring @TriTri xxxxxxxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry. It might be that painkillers wore off.

Poor Max, yet, ring the vet .


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

TriTri said:


> Thank you. Our night was fine and he got up, a bit quiet, ate, wee'd etc, but he's just gone under my bed, which is not good news. It's not something he has ever done. He's not drooling or crying, but I'm very concerned, eyes open and quiet. I'm wondering if those pain meds have worn off and if he's in pain? I'll have to ring the vets. It seems a bit more real now. Poor Max.


Are his pupils really dilated? The Buprecare can do that, the proper names is Mydriasis.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Are his pupils really dilated? The Buprecare can do that, the proper names is Mydriasis.


No they aren't.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Sorry for the double post I didn't want the pupil response missed. 
I am so sorry @TriTri, my thoughts are with you and Max. Huge hugs for both of you.

I haven't actually experienced a cat undergoing chemo, but Miss May had presumed likely Lymphoma after they found lots of very large lymph nodes in her abdomen on laparotomy. We did have a biopsy done, hers wasn't lymphoma in the end but the vet was so sure of it. Our vet wanted us to give Miss May a chance at Chemo hence biopsy as she said that it was practically homeopathic dosage compared to human chemo. The goal was not to cure but to give a good quality of life and we could stop at any point if I felt she wasn't tolerating it.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

TriTri said:


> No they aren't.


Does sound like the pain relief may have worn off then. Did they give you pain relief to take home with you?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I remembered that if the cat box is out and he’s locked in, and has hid under the bed, when he feels a cat trip coming on, so could be this, or could be he’s in pain. He ate under there and had some tuna spring water and nearly came out, but stayed.

I rang the vet’s, though she was due to ring me around 10 am, and was told she is due to ring me and they’ll let her know via computer l’m concerned etc, as she is st another branch today. I did say that as they shut at 12.30, I may be needing to collect painkillers before then etc, so I hope she will call soon. Will chase around 11.55 if necessary. 
Thank you all for your advice and support.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Does sound like the pain relief may have worn off then. Did they give you pain relief to take home with you?


They sent me home with steroids to start tomorrow. He had pain relief and steroids Thursday, but I don't know how long that pain relief lasts.

The cat flap is locked, so maybe if I open the lobby door, he might come out… if it's a car drive he's hiding from, as opposed to pain.


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Poor Max. He may just be hiding from a potential vet trip and/or be confused about not being allowed outside. But I agree he needs adequate pain relief so hopefully you can get something from the vet.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

TriTri said:


> They sent me home with steroids to start tomorrow. He had pain relief and steroids Thursday, but I don't know how long that pain relief lasts.


I am not sure I think there is a normal version and a long acting version. The short acting version which can be given orally, we usually dosed at 8 hours.

Personally I would give the vets a ring whilst it's normal open hours, to be sure.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

urbantigers said:


> Poor Max. He may just be hiding from a potential vet trip and/or be confused about not being allowed outside. But I agree he needs adequate pain relief so hopefully you can get something from the vet.


Thank you, yes I agree.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I am not sure I think there is a normal version and a long acting version. The short acting version which can be given orally, we usually dosed at 8 hours.
> 
> Personally I would give the vets a ring whilst it's normal open hours, to be sure.


Thank you. I'm waiting on a call back and will chase. I can be there in 5-10 minutes, so will give her a bit longer to call. The invoice/receipt just says BUPRECARE M/Dose BTL (CD SCH 3). Medium dose I presume.

I opened the lobby door but he didn't come out.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Just reading the receipt, there was a charge for lab microscopy. Would that be for the blood tests, or not necessarily?


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

TriTri said:


> Just reading the receipt, there was a charge for lab microscopy. Would that be for the blood tests, or not necessarily?


I would ask but I suspect that they looked at his blood under the microscope to see what the red blood cells looked like.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope you have managed to get more painkiller for Max by now. I also think the Thursday injection will have worn off long ago. The dose is very specific for the weight of the cat and I expect it would be a couple of drops like the Vetergesic, which is dropped on the gums or under the tongue, not ingested because it has to be absorbed through the mucous membrane, unless your vet would allow you to inject it.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Poor Max, hope you managed to get the pain relief he needed.

xxx just topping the vibes.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just popped back in for news. More vibes sent xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello @QOTN @cheekyscrip @Cully
Yes, I spoke with the vet and she suggested I give Max the Steroids for pain, starting today instead of tomorrow and two daily, instead of one daily, now. I asked if there was any other painkiller that I could collect from them, before they shut, that would be better for Max. She said the steroids would be the best painkiller for him, however, she would get another painkiller left out for me to collect, should he need extra. If he needs extra, it's half a tablet, which he can take once or twice a day, depending on his needs. This is all just for the next 5 days, but I'm seeing her Tuesday morning. Max has had a painkiller (steroid) and has since been either snuggled up on my lap, or has laid next to me. He came out from under the bed shortly before needing to do both his businesses! He had some tuna spring water under the bed as he was a little dehydrated on Thursday, and he ate under the bed too and he's had had a little walk around our home.

I asked the vet how sure she was about Max having a lung tumour and both her and the other vet think so, but will be seeking a third opinion in the week.

I was thinking that one of Max's front paws might be looking a bit bigger than normal and have just read that bigger paws is often the first sign found in lung tumours in cats, so it's all a bit sudden and very saddening. 'Will just have to see how he goes. The extra painkillers can make him very sleepy and I don't know yet if he will need them or not, let's hope not, but he will be getting the steroids for sure.

Thanks everybody for your wonderful support. 'Just to prove Max hasn't lost his exceptionally good looks, here he is now:
Edit: yes I got to the surgery just before closing and picked up the extra painkillers.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad you've spoken with the vet and got the medication @TriTri. Sending more good vibes for Max and you xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good you've spoken to the vet and got medication for Max. Thinking of you both. Xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh Max what a brave boy you are. 

Thinking of you both x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hugs xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Glad you've got his meds and the option to collect more if needed.
Do you think it might be an idea to note down anything you want to know or ask for when you see the vet on Tuesday?
I know I usually have loads I intend to say but can't remember at the appointment.
It will give you something constructive to do until then 
Will be thinking of you and willing Max to start to feel more like his usual self.
xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Glad you've got his meds and the option to collect more if needed.
> Do you think it might be an idea to note down anything you want to know or ask for when you see the vet on Tuesday?
> I know I usually have loads I intend to say but can't remember at the appointment.
> It will give you something constructive to do until then
> ...


Another good idea of yours, thanks @Cully. I collected the spare meds "Tralieve chew tabs," which the receptionist said were the same as Tramadol. Like @lorilu said, you can see the difference once on the painkillers. He didn't have the strength to fight off me with the pill popper, very sad, but once he's had the tablet, he's "Super Cat."

I don't yet know what to ask. I will see how he is between now and then and read up some more on it. Any input on here, will be much appreciated. I'll consider asking about seeing a specialist if that will help, but I can't imagine traveling far in the car with Max and his hysteria, not regularly anyway. I usually tap notes into my phone for the vet, as if I write things down, I end up not being able to read my own hand-writing and then it's remembering their replies too.

P.S Charlie's mum stuck £100 in her thank you card, to cover Max's vet bill when Max & Charlie had their fisticuffs. I hadn't mentioned it to her, but her son-in-law did.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hmmm....the problem with 'chew tabs' - do you think Max will chew on them, especially if he's in pain.

What a lovely gesture from Charlie's mum


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I do hope Max will make connection between pills and feeling better?
I think Garfield did and was less resistant?

Poor Max. Hugs.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm glad you've got the pills so Max feels better once on them. That was lovely of Charlie's Mum, kindness repaid with kindness.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Hmmm....the problem with 'chew tabs' - do you think Max will chew on them, especially if he's in pain.
> 
> What a lovely gesture from Charlie's mum


I'm hoping the steroids will be enough, without chew tablets. I've never heard of chew tablets. So he has to chew them then? That's not likely, but thank goodness I've ordered some ham for the morning, full of salt I know, but enough to cover his chewy if need be then, I hope! He's very clever and spits tablets out, that's why I use a pill popper for him, but if they must be chewed, I won't be able to then? What happens if they don't chew them? It's never straightforward, is it?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> I do hope Max will make connection between pills and feeling better?
> I think Garfield did and was less resistant?
> 
> Poor Max. Hugs.


I will find out about 1a.m! Max didn't seem to put up much of a struggle. Poor Max :Arghh.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

TriTri said:


> I'm hoping the steroids will be enough, without chew tablets. I've never heard of chew tablets. So he has to chew them then? That's not likely, but thank goodness I've ordered some ham for the morning, full of salt I know, but enough to cover his chewy if need be then, I hope! He's very clever and spits tablets out, that's why I use a pill popper for him, but if they must be chewed, I won't be able to then? What happens if they don't chew them? It's never straightforward, is it?


Please don't take my post as definitive those tablets have to be chewed! I was only going by their label -Tralieve chew tablets. If you feel Max needs a dose perhaps check with a vet first? Unless someone here knows.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> I'm glad you've got the pills so Max feels better once on them. That was lovely of Charlie's Mum, kindness repaid with kindness.


Thank you. I think her other cat "Benjie" has got a few medical issues. I often fuss him when I pass and I think his ears have a bad case of ear mites, plus he has a problem with his chin (I think an eosinophilic-granuloma) and may need a thyroid test too, or bloods checked, as he is very skinny. Here he is, bless him:


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Please don't take my post as definitive those tablets have to be chewed! I was only going by their label -Tralieve chew tablets. If you feel Max needs a dose perhaps check with a vet first? Unless someone here knows.


Online it says flavoured and chewable for dogs. I was told they are really for dogs. Maybe they'll be so delicious he will want to eat them? I asked the vet if they could put clear instructions on the label for me. . Anyone know if they MUST be chewed? Please? Help!?


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

@TriTri my dear departed cat Anubis had a couple of chewable meds for his heart condition - both were licensed for dogs rather than cats. He took them very well for around a year with a bit of lick-e-lix on them. Sending love to you both xx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

TriTri said:


> I'm hoping the steroids will be enough, without chew tablets. I've never heard of chew tablets. So he has to chew them then? That's not likely, but thank goodness I've ordered some ham for the morning, full of salt I know, but enough to cover his chewy if need be then, I hope! He's very clever and spits tablets out, that's why I use a pill popper for him, but if they must be chewed, I won't be able to then? What happens if they don't chew them? It's never straightforward, is it?


This is the datasheet for the chews https://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-472551

I see it suggests multimodal relief for chronic pain so Max may need both steroids and another drug. My girl I mentioned before had pred and vetergesic.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@TriTri I am so pleased max is feeling more comfortable.



TriTri said:


> Online it says flavoured and chewable for dogs. I was told they are really for dogs. Maybe they'll be so delicious he will want to eat them? I asked the vet if they could put clear instructions on the label for me. . Anyone know if they MUST be chewed? Please? Help!?


I am not an expert but dragging out the knowledge learnt in my yr 2 pharmodynamics/pharmokinetics module many years ago. It's absorbed through the gastrointestinal system rather than through the oral mucosa, so should be fine to not chew it. I suspect that it's made chewable so it can be given as a 'treat' to digs as some will be on it long term.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Just to top up the vibes and wishing comfortable day. Hugs.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> Another good idea of yours, thanks @Cully. I collected the spare meds "Tralieve chew tabs," which the receptionist said were the same as Tramadol. Like @lorilu said, you can see the difference once on the painkillers. He didn't have the strength to fight off me with the pill popper, very sad, but once he's had the tablet, he's "Super Cat."
> 
> I don't yet know what to ask. I will see how he is between now and then and read up some more on it. Any input on here, will be much appreciated. I'll consider asking about seeing a specialist if that will help, but I can't imagine traveling far in the car with Max and his hysteria, not regularly anyway. I usually tap notes into my phone for the vet, as if I write things down, I end up not being able to read my own hand-writing and then it's remembering their replies too.
> 
> P.S Charlie's mum stuck £100 in her thank you card, to cover Max's vet bill when Max & Charlie had their fisticuffs. I hadn't mentioned it to her, but her son-in-law did.


Very considerate of Charlie's mum. I'm beginning to like her.
Super Cat Max. I like that. So pleased he's on some effective pain relief.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How is Max today @TriTri ?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Jojomomo said:


> @TriTri my dear departed cat Anubis had a couple of chewable meds for his heart condition - both were licensed for dogs rather than cats. He took them very well for around a year with a bit of lick-e-lix on them. Sending love to you both xx


Thank you @Jojomomo.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

QOTN said:


> This is the datasheet for the chews https://www.noahcompendium.co.uk/?id=-472551
> 
> I see it suggests multimodal relief for chronic pain so Max may need both steroids and another drug. My girl I mentioned before had pred and vetergesic.


Thank you @QOTN. I've had a read and have a bit of a concern. It says not to be taken if the animal had epilepsy. Max hasn't been diagnosed with epilepsy, but when I said to the vet the night I collected Max, that I thought his episode looked like a vacant seizure, she replied "maybe." She knew this on Saturday when she prescribed them, and I think her first choice of meds weren't in stock, so hopefully they're ok to give him? I've held off so far. He's taken his steroids ok, but has slept most of the day today.  :Arghh. He stretches and yawns and purrs if I stroke him. He got up when he heard the front door open, but of course he couldn't get out. He "seems" ok.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> @TriTri I am so pleased max is feeling more comfortable.
> 
> I am not an expert but dragging out the knowledge learnt in my yr 2 pharmodynamics/pharmokinetics module many years ago. It's absorbed through the gastrointestinal system rather than through the oral mucosa, so should be fine to not chew it. I suspect that it's made chewable so it can be given as a 'treat' to digs as some will be on it long term.


Thank you @lillytheunicorn.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Just to top up the vibes and wishing comfortable day. Hugs.


Thank you @cheekyscrip.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Very considerate of Charlie's mum. I'm beginning to like her.
> Super Cat Max. I like that. So pleased he's on some effective pain relief.


Yes, very kind of her, but as far as I know, both Charlie & Benjie could do with some medical attention and I guess yours truly will have to be the baddy and draw it to her attention, again.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> How is Max today @TriTri ?


Hi @Charity, so-so, thank you. He's just eaten, so that's one less thing to worry about. Not sure if and when to add in these other painkillers, as the vet left it up to me to decide. He washes himself, so another good sign. If only I knew how he felt exactly.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

TriTri said:


> Thank you @QOTN. I've had a read and have a bit of a concern. It says not to be taken if the animal had epilepsy. Max hasn't been diagnosed with epilepsy, but when I said to the vet the night I collected Max, that I thought his episode looked like a vacant seizure, she replied "maybe." She knew this on Saturday when she prescribed them, and I think her first choice of meds weren't in stock, so hopefully they're ok to give him? I've held off so far. He's taken his steroids ok, but has slept most of the day today.  :Arghh. He stretches and yawns and purrs if I stroke him. He got up when he heard the front door open, but of course he couldn't get out. He "seems" ok.


I am glad he is coping at the moment. I don't know about these chews but Max has already had Buprenorphine and tolerated it so perhaps that would be a better choice although I see the chance of a seizure in susceptible dogs is very rare i.e. less than one in 10,000. Because it is not licensed for cats there is no reference to their risk unfortunately.

If he seems reasonable at the momennt with just the steroid I think you are wise to wait until you can speak to the vet.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> Yes, very kind of her, but as far as I know, both Charlie & Benjie could do with some medical attention and I guess yours truly will have to be the baddy and draw it to her attention, again.


I wonder why she seems so reluctant, unless it's just financial worries. PDSA would be an option if there's one near.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

QOTN said:


> I am glad he is coping at the moment. I don't know about these chews but Max has already had Buprenorphine and tolerated it so perhaps that would be a better choice although I see the chance of a seizure in susceptible dogs is very rare i.e. less than one in 10,000. Because it is not licensed for cats there is no reference to their risk unfortunately.
> 
> If he seems reasonable at the momennt with just the steroid I think you are wise to wait until you can speak to the vet.


Thank you @QOTN. I missed that bit, well couldn't work it out, so thanks. I was hoping you would reply. I can't see Max having any obvious breathing difficulties. He looks comfortable and he looks his normal self, but obviously he cant be well. If I see anything worrying I will phone the vet. I'm a little surprised how much he is resting today, although he can't get out, except into the cat-pen, which has no appeal to him at the moment. It's like waiting for a bomb to go off :Arghh.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> I wonder why she seems so reluctant, unless it's just financial worries. PDSA would be an option if there's one near.


Hi @Cully. I don't think she has financial difficulties, as shes always lived in very expensive areas. Things could have changed though I suppose. I will try to get to the bottom of it, hopefully without getting on her nerves!
Edit: I've already told her Charlie's trip will be free and I can take him etc.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

TriTri said:


> Thank you @QOTN. I've had a read and have a bit of a concern. It says not to be taken if the animal had epilepsy. Max hasn't been diagnosed with epilepsy, but when I said to the vet the night I collected Max, that I thought his episode looked like a vacant seizure, she replied "maybe." She knew this on Saturday when she prescribed them, and I think her first choice of meds weren't in stock, so hopefully they're ok to give him? I've held off so far. He's taken his steroids ok, but has slept most of the day today.  :Arghh. He stretches and yawns and purrs if I stroke him. He got up when he heard the front door open, but of course he couldn't get out. He "seems" ok.


I should think the vacant look or "seizure" type symptoms were related to the shadow seen on his lung, which would cause issues with breathing, whereas Epilepsy is caused by a fault in the electrical activity of the brain. I dont think it's likely to be connected, so the medication should be helpful.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Glad to know Max was eating and grooming himself.
He had quite eventful days and must be quite tired not mention he was sedated etc…
I think it is good he rests a lot.
Is he happy to be stroked?
Any purring? 
Hold on handsome boy!!!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Glad to know Max was eating and grooming himself.
> He had quite eventful days and must be quite tired not mention he was sedated etc…
> I think it is good he rests a lot.
> Is he happy to be stroked?
> ...


Thanks @cheekyscrip, yes he's happy being stroked and still purrs a lot. My sister thought he was just acting his normal self tonight. He's occasionally been a bit grumpy or jumpy today, very out of character for him. I can't say I blame him. He's just eaten again, which is good. I do worry about him laying around "too much" as my first cat got a blood clot whilst lying around a lot after a minor leg injury. Max can still jump up too, another good sign.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Treaclesmum said:


> I should think the vacant look or "seizure" type symptoms were related to the shadow seen on his lung, which would cause issues with breathing, whereas Epilepsy is caused by a fault in the electrical activity of the brain. I dont think it's likely to be connected, so the medication should be helpful.


Thank you for your reply @Treaclesmum. Yes, you are probably right, maybe it was pain or shock. It was very odd, he was so still and I don't think he even blinked. The photo isn't very good, but you can see a lot of wet drool on the floor, when it happened. I was trying to get a short video to show the vet, whilst they had me on hold, but I only managed a quick photo.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2021)

Glad to hear Max is doing better. X


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Do you think it's the pain relief that's making him a bit ' out of it'? 
Does he like a massage? I was thinking that if he's not moving around as much at the moment you could maybe gently massage him, especially his legs to stimulate his circulation.
Not the same I know but my Chelsea (dog) got quite arthritic as she got older and loved a massage. She used to come and push her body through my hands as a little (or not so little) hint she wanted more. It will help with any stress he's feeling too.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> I should think the vacant look or "seizure" type symptoms were related to the shadow seen on his lung, which would cause issues with breathing, whereas Epilepsy is caused by a fault in the electrical activity of the brain. I dont think it's likely to be connected, so the medication should be helpful.


And many meds have potential contraindications but can still be administered by a doc or vet if they consider the benefits outweigh any risks.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How are things today @TriTri x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thinking of you and Max @TriTri - sending purrs from Milo and Suki x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Morning! Thank you @All! Max _seems_ to be plodding along stable at the moment. I think he's just taking it easy. I'm working today (from home), but will keep a close eye on him. He'll hopefully be up and about on and off and he will be back at the vet's first thing tomorrow morning for his appointment, all being well. I'm looking forward to hearing what the third opinion will be on his lung X-rays, and I also worry about them missing anything else that could be going on with him. He's up now. If I rub his back paws he would swipe me @Cully! He's got his head in the tunnel to the cat-pen (which is laced with cat-nip, wait… he's gone in there… wait, he's back in, excitement over.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> If I rub his back paws he would swipe me @Cully! He's got his head in the tunnel to the cat-pen (which is laced with cat-nip, wait… he's gone in there… wait, he's back in, excitement over.


Best intentions and all that. You'll note I did not say I had massaged Misty!!!
At least he was interested enough to poke his head in the pen briefly. Oh well, maybe next time.
Topping up vibes for the boy


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Topped the vibes and all the best.
Cats have nine lives!!!
Hopefully better news tomorrow x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Hoping all goes well with the vet appointment and Max is showing some improvement. xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Best intentions and all that. You'll note I did not say I had massaged Misty!!!
> At least he was interested enough to poke his head in the pen briefly. Oh well, maybe next time.
> Topping up vibes for the boy
> View attachment 476045


Yes I did notice @Cully!! Max had a very good day yesterday and I even got talked into letting him out for an hour. He was back to his normal himself. Today he is on too form too.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Topped the vibes and all the best.
> Cats have nine lives!!!
> Hopefully better news tomorrow x


Thank you @cheekyscrip! Good abd bad news about to follow..


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Hoping all goes well with the vet appointment and Max is showing some improvement. xx


Thank you, you are kind @Cully xx

*UPDATE: *
Max has been on top form and was back to the vet's today. Good and bad news . Today his pulse and heart rate were normal, though she could hear something with his breathing, and his gums were nice and pink. He was lively, purring a lot and incredibly relaxed with my lovely new vet. His steroids can be reduced to one daily, for now. (Blood tests on Thursday as we know, were all within the normal range and I have a copy now).

I asked if lungs aside, he could have had an
Anaphylactic shock on Thursday, but the vet thought it unlikely. She is confident Maxidoodles has a _cancerous_ lung tumour :ArghhHe may have asthma which could have made the situation worse on Thursday as he seems ok now. Thursday he had a slow heart rate, low temperature and low blood pressure.

*So*, there is a vet on leave and due back in next Tuesday that will take a good look at the X-ray etc and will know where we go from here. Max may need to continue with his meds, or change his meds, or be anaesthetised to have a sample taken to see exactly what we are dealing with, or chemo, or whatever. I probably won't know until then.

The vet didn't feel I should cat proof the garden or lock him in, stressing him. He's been out for a wander, he is eating well and at the moment he is laying in the shade having a rest ❤.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Sorry for the typos, my edit button has been removed!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

TriTri said:


> Sorry for the typos, my edit button has been removed!


Looks like all our Edit buttons have been removed!

If he has asthma the steroids will help, at least for now, and they are a great treatment for keeping a cat with a life-limiting condition going. They kept Rufus (liver cancer) happily alive for 3-4 months which was way more than our expectations.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh Bu**er! Not much you can do until you see the vet next week and see what's what. It's pointless speculating so try not to. I know....I know....but you'll only worry yourself into thinking the worse case scenario and have a wretched week bawling your eyes out. 
It could be bad, but equally it could be a small lump that responds to meds or an op.
The main thing is that Max is happy and as you said, on top form. I guess he wasn't too happy about being kept indoors so at least he has the vets blessing to have his freedom, even if you do hover over him like a helicopter mum. I'd be the same.
If you do go rummaging around in Google please remember that they ALWAYS tell you the very worst. If I ever tell my GP I've googled my symptoms he gets a glazed look in his eyes and groans!
Cup half full. OK?
Lots of love blinks to Max from me and Moo.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> Looks like all our Edit buttons have been removed!
> 
> If he has asthma the steroids will help, at least for now, and they are a great treatment for keeping a cat with a life-limiting condition going. They kept Rufus (liver cancer) happily alive for 3-4 months which was way more than our expectations.


Thank you for your useful advice as always @OrientalSlave. My Elmo has asthma, but I don't recall him being prescribed anything for it. I know steroids can work absolute wonders and that's what I'm hoping for. I've had a few days for things to sink in more. As long as the vet's are honest and don't sugar coat things, I'll hopefully know roughly where we are.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Oh Bu**er! Not much you can do until you see the vet next week and see what's what. It's pointless speculating so try not to. I know....I know....but you'll only worry yourself into thinking the worse case scenario and have a wretched week bawling your eyes out.
> It could be bad, but equally it could be a small lump that responds to meds or an op.
> The main thing is that Max is happy and as you said, on top form. I guess he wasn't too happy about being kept indoors so at least he has the vets blessing to have his freedom, even if you do hover over him like a helicopter mum. I'd be the same.
> If you do go rummaging around in Google please remember that they ALWAYS tell you the very worst. If I ever tell my GP I've googled my symptoms he gets a glazed look in his eyes and groans!
> ...


Awww thanks @Cully. "A helicopter mum" :Hilarious:Hilarious. You always make me laugh. I am that right now . I was thinking our cup is a third full, because I read (read ), that two thirds of tumour on the lung cases are cancerous, but maybe I could top the glass up with a bit more, for those that are treated successfully, plus more for petforums vibes?


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oh dear poor Max, sending all the positive vibes and love to you! :Kiss


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Good and not so good news is better than bad news so for now focus on the "good news" and let the vets and PF's positive healing vibes sort out the rest .
Topping up the healing vibes for Max and sending them swiftly to him .x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> Awww thanks @Cully. "A helicopter mum" :Hilarious:Hilarious. You always make me laugh. I am that right now . I was thinking our cup is a third full, because I read (read ), that two thirds of tumour on the lung cases are cancerous, but maybe I could top the glass up with a bit more, for those that are treated successfully, plus more for petforums vibes?


He he, helicopter mum I got from @Mrs Funkin so don't blame me. Very good though at describing how we are.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Supercharging some vibes and sending them to Max pronto.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The waiting is always the worst part. I'm glad Max is doing OK and eating well etc. I'm praying they've got it wrong and its something else.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Looks like all our Edit buttons have been removed!


I can't see any missing. If anyone has a problem let us know.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

popcornsmum said:


> Oh dear poor Max, sending all the positive vibes and love to you! :Kiss


Thank you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thinking of you and Max @TriTri - all good thoughts on the way xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

buffie said:


> Good and not so good news is better than bad news so for now focus on the "good news" and let the vets and PF's positive healing vibes sort out the rest .
> Topping up the healing vibes for Max and sending them swiftly to him .x


Thank you. I'm just taking each day, hour, second, as it comes. I agree, focus on the good. He's still here .


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Supercharging some vibes and sending them to Max pronto.


Thanks @SbanR. They must be working ver well. This was Max about half an hour ago.. 
I've got no edit button, not had notifications for over a week I think and no option to upload file to full screen @SusieRainbow.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> The waiting is always the worst part. I'm glad Max is doing OK and eating well etc. I'm praying they've got it wrong and its something else.
> 
> View attachment 476079


Wouldn't that be wonderful @Charity? Thank you. Catnip mice all round on me if they have! I don't have a next appointment and maybe I won't need one; I might just wake up and find out it was just a bad dream?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

SusieRainbow said:


> I can't see any missing. If anyone has a problem let us know.


Ah silly me I can only edit my own posts!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thinking of you and Max @TriTri - all good thoughts on the way xx


Thank you @Mrs Funkin and also for the helicopter mum reference. More photos of Max here this afternoon… oooooooh, wow, full image button is back! Thanks @mods!


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

OrientalSlave said:


> Ah silly me I can only edit my own posts!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

TriTri said:


> Thanks @SbanR. They must be working ver well. This was Max about half an hour ago..
> I've got no edit button, not had notifications for over a week I think and no option to upload file to full screen @SusieRainbow.


Sleek panther Max but oh, that shaved area on your poor leg


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh!! Max was such a good buy today.So difficult to wait till you know for sure.
But at least for now he is feeling better and can enjoy his garden.

Topping the vibes once again!!!
Let’s hope xxx love from us xxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Sleek panther Max but oh, that shaved area on your poor leg


And his neck too, but still a beautiful sleek panther


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Oh!! Max was such a good buy today.So difficult to wait till you know for sure.
> But at least for now he is feeling better and can enjoy his garden.
> 
> Topping the vibes once again!!!
> Let's hope xxx love from us xxx


Thank you & please keep topping them up, they must be helping. Another picci of Max today..


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Max is gorgeous! I am pleased he is feeling better and lively. I really hoping it isn’t cancerous or a very very slow growing one, if it has to be a tumour. Sending lots of hugs and pawsitive thoughts.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Max is gorgeous! I am pleased he is feeling better and lively. I really hoping it isn't cancerous or a very very slow growing one, if it has to be a tumour. Sending lots of hugs and pawsitive thoughts.


Thank you so much @lillytheunicorn . Max is loving all the hugs and pawsitive thoughts :Cat. Not sure what you meant? Is it better that it is fast growing or very slow growing if cancerous?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

TriTri said:


> Is it better that it is fast growing or very slow growing if cancerous?


It's preferable for tumours to be slow growing as they don't affect the surrounding tissues and organs so much. Older people usually survive cancers better because their cells aren't growing, dividing and renewing like a younger person's would, it's the same wth animals.


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

I’m definitely a glass almost full type of person so to me it’s excellent that Max has improved and loving his sleek panther pictures . Loads more healing vibes heading Max’s way from the Willsea clan xxxxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

SusieRainbow said:


> It's preferable for tumours to be slow growing as they don't affect the surrounding tissues and organs so much. Older people usually survive cancers better because their cells aren't growing, dividing and renewing like a younger person's would, it's the same wth animals.


Thanks for confirming that. I thought she meant slow growing was better, but then I thought was she saying best not to be slow growing, as in, a long lingering painful death and best not to linger and best get it over and done with. I'm hoping for a miracle for lovely Max.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I


Willsee said:


> I'm definitely a glass almost full type of person so to me it's excellent that Max has improved and loving his sleek panther pictures . Loads more healing vibes heading Max's way from the Willsea clan xxxxx


Thank you @Willsee. I'm hoping tomorrow will be as good as today :Cat.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

TriTri said:


> Thanks for confirming that. I thought she meant slow growing was better, but then I thought was she saying best not to be slow growing, as in, a long lingering painful death and best not to linger and best get it over and done with. I'm hoping for a miracle for lovely Max.


Oh so sorry I hope I didn't cause any upset. Max looks so happy and comfortable in the photos. Fingers and paws crossed for Max and a miracle.

Our vet sure Miss May had lymphoma as her abdomen was full of huge lymph nodes (biggest golf ball size) and bloods that were consistent with lymphoma. They biopsied the mass as they had her abdomen open. We got our miracle and it wasn't lymphoma or FIP. So I really hope you get the same for Max.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Starting the day with some good vibes.
Hope today is a good one.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Should be a nice sunny day so Max can enjoy himself in his garden. xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2021)

Hope Max and you have a good day, sending good vibes your way x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Sending ewelsh & co positive vibes all the way.


Kiss on Max’s nose form me xxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Oh so sorry I hope I didn't cause any upset. Max looks so happy and comfortable in the photos. Fingers and paws crossed for Max and a miracle.
> 
> Our vet sure Miss May had lymphoma as her abdomen was full of huge lymph nodes (biggest golf ball size) and bloods that were consistent with lymphoma. They biopsied the mass as they had her abdomen open. We got our miracle and it wasn't lymphoma or FIP. So I really hope you get the same for Max.


No, of course you didn't cause any upset! 
Out vet mentioned lymphoma . Thank you for the story . When you say bloods consistent with lymphoma, do you know what that might be? Max's blood tests were all fine and I asked if that meant the tumour hadn't spread, but she said not necessarily:Arghh. 
Maxi-Panther had another good day today and like @Charity said, the weather was kind to him. It's dark now, so I've got him in for the night. I was given an Apple tracker today, incase I want to track him, but the reviews weren't great and I know where he is pretty much most of the time. Will have a further read on them when I get the chance.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sending more love @TriTri, glad to hear Max has had a good day x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Starting the day with some good vibes.
> Hope today is a good one.
> View attachment 476121


Thank you @Cully, your wonderful vibes are working a treat.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ali71 said:


> Sending more love @TriTri, glad to hear Max has had a good day x


Thank you very much @Ali71. I hope your cats are doing well.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

J. Dawson said:


> Hope Max and you have a good day, sending good vibes your way x


We're appreciating all the good vibes. Here's Max earlier today….


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you for checking in on Max @Charity @ewelsh and all. I can't kiss his nose 
:Woot but I will most definitely continue to keep kissing his head if that would be ok?

I'm hoping that the vet on leave will manage to look at Max's x-ray and notes the same day she gets back to work (Tuesday).


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

TriTri said:


> No, of course you didn't cause any upset!
> Out vet mentioned lymphoma . Thank you for the story . When you say bloods consistent with lymphoma, do you know what that might be? Max's blood tests were all fine and I asked if that meant the tumour hadn't spread, but she said not necessarily:Arghh.
> Maxi-Panther had another good day today and like @Charity said, the weather was kind to him. It's dark now, so I've got him in for the night. I was given an Apple tracker today, incase I want to track him, but the reviews weren't great and I know where he is pretty much most of the time. Will have a further read on them when I get the chance.


Miss May had anaemia which fitted with the lymphoma diagnosis but it is not very specific. You can have lymphoma without anaemia.

We have a Tractive tracker but is Max used to wearing a collar? Blue hates it at abandons it ..... ax probably doesn't need something to cause him any more stress at the moment.

Max is looking really happy, topping up the pawsitive thoughts.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Topped the vibes and wishing him a good, good night…and staying well. X
He looks gorgeous xxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Miss May had anaemia which fitted with the lymphoma diagnosis but it is not very specific. You can have lymphoma without anaemia.
> 
> We have a Tractive tracker but is Max used to wearing a collar? Blue hates it at abandons it ..... ax probably doesn't need something to cause him any more stress at the moment.
> 
> Max is looking really happy, topping up the pawsitive thoughts.


Hi @lillytheunicorn 
Thanks again. Max's gums are supposedly a good colour. He never wears a collar, so I'm not putting planning to put one on now. He seemed to be enjoying the sunshine & the garden today. That's one more day together.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Topped the vibes and wishing him a good, good night…and staying well. X
> He looks gorgeous xxx


That's very kind of you @cheekyscrip, will do! Good night back to you. Here's Max earlier today…


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aw sending more positive vibes to Max and glad to see him enjoying the garden bless him.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Topping up the vibes. 
Lovely pics of Max in the garden. What was be after in the bushes. Vole or bug?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Thinking of you and Max.
Good night x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you @popcornsmum and @Cully and @cheekyscrip. Max "seems" to be okay.

@Cully, he likes to go in the bushes and snooze. Any insects or voles are a bonus. We are both at my mum's at the moment, as per photo below.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh Max, you do look very handsome out there in the evening sun x
Sending you some more purrs!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you for the update x Max looking his handsome self, good night!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Max is looking very perky in that photo xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Looking good Max. More vibes on their way. Fingers and paws crossed that this other vet has good news tomorrow. xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking good Max, love and hugs and positive vibes from us xxxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you for all your kind words and wonderful healing vibes for lovely Max @Ali71 @cheekyscrip @Cully @Charity @ewelsh .

I don't know if I will hear from the vet tomorrow or not, but I really hope so. That's a week (lost) waiting for news. Any hold up and I'll have to ask for an appointment with a specialist. If Max can be helped, then I'd better get cracking in sitting it out for him. He's still on one steroid a day now, so I hope he is comfortable.

Another photo of Max from yesterday ❤…


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you for the update.
This waiting is so difficult, but Max looks content, so it is working x
Topping the vibes x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hope you hear from the vet today @TriTri xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Hoping you hear from the vet today.
I would ring them this morning to ask if he could contact you later today as you're concerned and are anxious to hear his opinion. Or they might just leave you in 'not so' blissful ignorance.
It will make you feel better if you've given them a reminder too.
Fingers and paws crossed.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Fingers toes and eyes crossed today for positive news xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks @cheekyscrip @Charity @Cully and @ewelsh. I've not heard anything today, so I'll ring them tomorrow if I don't hear. I'm dreading the call . I only want good news :Arghh.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Fingers toes and eyes crossed today for positive news xx


I'd like to see that @ewelsh . You might need Flint to help you out!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Good luck with the phone call. If you're nervous just imagine you've caught the vet doing something he shouldn't. It's surprising how much power that gives you.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hope you get good news today @TriTri


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thinking of you both today.
Positive vibes for good news x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you. I’ve phoned the vet’s and they will ring me today. Just going to start work, but will update as soon as I can. Loads of positive vibes needed pleeeease?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope the call brings some positive news.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Topping up the vibes!!!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Hey Max,






xxx

Hope these are enough vibes






.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Keeping fingers and paws crossed for you and Max


----------



## Jojomomo (Apr 16, 2017)

Sending good vibes, hope you have heard from the vet by now xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Popped in to see if any news, good I hope xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2021)

Keeping paws crossed as well


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Us too....hope all is ok x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

All paws crossed here!:Nailbiting


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Pawsitive thoughts for Max Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Popping in to see if we have any news of your boy. Love to you both xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Wishing you both good night rest and good day tomorrow x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Also waiting for news xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you @SbanR @Cully @Charity @ewelsh @cheekyscrip @Willow_Warren @Jojomomo @Lurcherlad @J. Dawson @Ali71 @SusieRainbow @lillytheunicorn @Mrs Funkin @anyone else sending kind thoughts xx
I was told yesterday that they would get back to me by the end of the week, but today they say they've booked Max in at another of their hospitals for 9am tomorrow, for a consult with the vet we have been waiting on. They've said not to feed Max after 8pm tonight and no steroids today or tomorrow, as she has a vacancy for a procedure tomorrow afternoon, if Max & I want one. (No more details).

Max has been out and about as usual and seems ok. This morning I thought he'd gone deaf or seemed absent for about a minute. He's eaten, is out and about and earlier he kindly jumped over the hedge at the bottom of the garden and dropped a dead vole in the middle of the lawn for me!

I feel tomorrow I may need to make a hasty decision, probably on whether he should have a biopsy (or needle aspiration if any fluid found, but don't think any fluids been found). I'm worried that two weeks ago when he had his episode, that it could have been maybe an absent seizure or insect sting in the mouth, or something else and that the something found on his X-ray is a red herring? I'm also worried, it is a tumour and time is of the essence. What a horrible position to be in, so I'm hoping the vet tomorrow will be very confident in her findings and her plan of action. It's been two weeks since his last sedation. I feel he may have some sort of breathing issue, but last years wheezing and snoring stopped several months ago. Any advice would be much appreciated. I'll just be very open with the vet and see where that leads us. I've a list of questions. Max hates car trips and I'm thinking it could take about half an hour in traffic to get to this vet further afield, so poor Max. Even if you can't post on here tomorrow, please think lovely vibes for him tomorrow. Thanks again and I hope you're all doing well, your cats too xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

What a lot to take in, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> What a lot to take in, good luck for tomorrow


Thank you! What a lot to read! Well done you, if you got all my ramblings! I hope the vet is on top form tomorrow! It feels like a nightmare and a huge responsibility, but a very worthwhile one of course.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I think you will have to trust your vet to lead you and Max in the right direction. Do you have anyone who can go with you @TriTri 
Sometimes two heads are better to take it all in. Xx

I prey you will have positive news xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

What a lot to get your head round and it's all very scary, but you have an appointment and that's much more than you were expecting. 
Just make sure you ask all your questions, and remember, you've a right to get answers, so don't be fobbed off, if that's what you feel is happening. Hopefully the vet will be both extremely good at her job, and also caring and understanding too.
As @ewelsh says, you have to trust your vet. You just hope they would make the same decisions if it was their own pet. Ask, "What would you do if he was yours?" And if you need time to think about any options then tell her..
I hope you have someone to go with you.
Well all be thinking of you and Max and hoping for the very best outcome. xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

No advice but holding you both in my thoughts and topping up the vibes.
But poor Max; if there's the possibility of a procedure tomorrow afternoon surely there's no need to fast from 8pm!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope you will get the diagnosis and a positive one too.

Importantly Max is feeling better now , eating and even feeding you , so topping the vibes!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Topping up good vibes from me xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> What a lot to take in, good luck for tomorrow


Thank you .


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

SbanR said:


> No advice but holding you both in my thoughts and topping up the vibes.
> But poor Max; if there's the possibility of a procedure tomorrow afternoon surely there's no need to fast from 8pm!


Thanks . Yes, 8pm for a possible afternoon op :Arghh.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> I think you will have to trust your vet to lead you and Max in the right direction. Do you have anyone who can go with you @TriTri
> Sometimes two heads are better to take it all in. Xx
> 
> I prey you will have positive news xx


Thanks for the advice (and prayer), much appreciated .

Everyone's working tomorrow, but that's ok.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> I hope you will get the diagnosis and a positive one too.
> 
> Importantly Max is feeling better now , eating and even feeding you , so topping the vibes!


Thanks , that would be great. I hope so too. He was so proud of his catch today, churrping away loudly as he presented his gift.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

oliviarussian said:


> Topping up good vibes from me xx


Thank you, that's very kind of you! We need them! Xx


----------



## Emmasian (Aug 22, 2015)

All the very best to Max for tomorrow x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All paws here crossed for Max tomorrow xxx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Sending Max all the positive vibes for tomorrow x


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Just catching up on Max, well done for giving your slave a lovely present . Hope all goes well tomorrow @TriTri , it's a lot for you to take in and digest, so sending all our positive thoughts for you and Max for tomorrow, the Willsee household will be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Good luck Max xx

You will always make the right decision @TriTri , only you truly know what is best for Max xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2021)

Sending good vibes for today ☘


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Good luck today @TriTri and Max, lots of love xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Just a few more good vibes for you both.
Fingers and paws crossed all goes well xx.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sending much love @TriTri to you and Max-imum top up vibes to the main man......hope the journey to the vet is not to traumatic and he doesn't complain about the lack of breakfast today. Wishing you all the very best with the vet, I will be thinking of you x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paws crossed for today , x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Awww I want to thank you all individually, but my brains aching! Thank you ALL, you are all wonderful and kind, and if your lovely vibes can't do it for us, then nothing can.

Brief update: Max coped ok with no food, not so keen on not being allowed out and does not like my driving. *Anyway, this vet thinks it could be asthma!* However, first vet thinks it's Lymphoma. Max is now having more x-rays, as it will have cleared up or improved on the X-rays if asthma, as he has been on steroids for 2 weeks. If not, If if if, I'm thinking positive here, if not, she will take a sample with a fine needle so we can find out what we are dealing with and how to treat it. I'm to chase her up at 2pm if I haven't heard from her by 2.

@Cully I hope you've still got your eyes crossed!?

The sky is blue and the weather is gorgeous, so that could be a good omen. Max is due to come home today. Poor Max. I think he should win some kind of bravery award, bless him, my little hero ❤
Edit: and he has put on weight .


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

TriTri said:


> View attachment 476829
> Awww I want to thank you all individually, but my brains aching! Thank you ALL, you are all wonderful and kind, and if your lovely vibes can't do it for us, then nothing can.
> 
> Brief update: Max coped ok with no food, not so keen on not being allowed out and does not like my driving. *Anyway, this vet thinks it could be asthma!* However, first vet thinks it's Lymphoma. Max is now having more x-rays, as it will have cleared up or improved on the X-rays if asthma, as he has been on steroids for 2 weeks. If not, If if if, I'm thinking positive here, if not, she will take a sample with a fine needle so we can find out what we are dealing with and how to treat it. I'm to chase her up at 2pm if I haven't heard from her by 2.
> ...


Here's hoping the specialist is correct TT. Hooray for the weight gain.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Lovely photo of Max, he's looking really great, so hoping that's a good sign.
Eyes still firmly crossed, though got a few strange looks in Tesco today.
Vibes~~~vibes~~~vibes~~~ etcetera............


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh goodness, what an up and down time emotionally. All fingers, paws, eyes and legs crossed here for it being asthma and nothing more sinister. Max you are looking super, so I am being even more hopeful that it is a good diagnosis xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Max you are very brave!

(Lola doesn’t like my driving either)

H x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Everything crossed for a positive result , sending a great shovel of positive vibes to you both xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you all very much, we're back home.

So the X-ray showed that one area had cleared up and another area was described as still showing busy near the chest. I think the vet said she used a scanner but could not see any lymph nodes to get (or to get fluids from)? So she performed coupage on Max to loosen up fluids and mucous (& cells?) and to wash out lots of yellowy gungy mucous which came up and she then saw something of interest, which she looked at under a microscope and was sending off to a lab to culture, hopefully with results back on Tuesday. I think she's thinking along the lines of something like ecoli and so she has put Max on Doxycycline antibiotics which will kill bacteria and act as a good anti inflammatory with lung issues. He's to stay on steroids over the weekend. I don't know where that leaves us with regards to possibly lymphoma and maybe should have asked, but fingers and eyes, legs etc all crossed for Tuesday now.

Here's my boy eating the moment he arrived home, and another of him gazing out the French doors to down the garden, a few minutes ago. Thanks again xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hopefully todays vet trip is sounding a bit more positive .
I will be keeping fingers and paws crossed for good news on Tuesday x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

buffie said:


> Hopefully todays vet trip is sounding a bit more positive .
> I will be keeping fingers and paws crossed for good news on Tuesday x


Thank you! It does sound more positive, yes .


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well I think it sounds more optimistic….


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

The vet sounds determined to get to the bottom of what it is which is reassuring.
Pity you have to wait. Oh, why do tests have to take so long!!!!
Max is looking tip top and certainly enjoying his food, which is encouraging.
Hope you manage to chill a bit this weekend and catch your breath at last. xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I agree with Cully, so glad you've got a Vet who is determined to find out what's going on with your boy. 

Well done on being so brave Max - kisses to you and your Mum xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Max should feel better after the coupage, that would have helped clear his lungs. At least this is giving you other options, let's hope it shows some infection rather than anything else. Well done Max for getting through a stressful day and you @TriTri.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Well done both!!!
I am glad that the vet seems thorough and hopefully it is a bit of a nasty infection which antibiotics will clear!!!
Cats have nine lives after all!!!
Max looks gorgeous @TriTri !!!As I sat it every shadow on the lungs means the rest C word we dread.
I keep everything crossed the Max will fully recover and will reign in his garden again!!!
Lots of love from us all xxx


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Well done Max for being so brave and @TriTri for keeping us updated as I know how stressful this is. Willsee household really hoping it's a nasty infection which can be sorted for Max so he can enjoy life to the full again and you can relax in the knowledge he's well 

Sending more good vibes for the best outcome on Tuesday xxxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Paws crossed that the results come back as an infection that can be cleared.
Max is looking great :Cat


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you everybody . 

I’ve woken up thinking is this a disaster that he’s been sedated twice in two weeks and still no proper biopsy has been taken? :Banghead Hopefully the results will come back with some infection that the Doxycycline will clear up completely, but will we be sure without yet another X-Ray? Could it be secondary to the dreaded C? :Banghead I will ask when the vet rings back. Poor Maxidoodles :Wacky, but all these good vibes sure are keeping him going  :Cat.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Your poor brain must be fried after all these possibilities.

sending humongous positive vibes that the antibiotics do the trick xxxx


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

So pleased to hear the latest. Really hoping that the antibiotics are the answer and that it starts to clear!!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you both . Fried and scrambled brains, yes. It will be wonderful if the meds do the trick.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

I am so pleased @TriTri

Lymphoma is cancer of the lymph tissue, so if the vet couldn't find any big lymph nodes to biopsy, hopefully much less likely to be lymphoma. Miss May's were the size of golf balls in her abdomen which is why vet thought it was that.

Was it a BAL (bronchial aveolar lavage) she did?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I am so pleased @TriTri
> 
> Lymphoma is cancer of the lymph tissue, so if the vet couldn't find any big lymph nodes to biopsy, hopefully much less likely to be lymphoma. Miss May's were the size of golf balls in her abdomen which is why vet thought it was that.
> 
> Was it a BAL (bronchial aveolar lavage) she did?


Thank you @lillytheunicorn, that's helpful to know. The more I read, the more I'm now thinking the worst though. He's very quiet and hopefully that's him just getting over his op. The vet agreed that breathing difficulties are there, but are almost unnoticeable.

The receipt showed Broncho-Alveola R Lavage….VPG urgent, so they are rushing the culture tests through I believe.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

@lillytheunicorn poor Miss May! My parents cat Bernie had one the size of a golf ball. Poor cats, what they have to put up with.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

TriTri said:


> The receipt showed Broncho-Alveola R Lavage….VPG urgent, so they are rushing the culture tests through I believe.


Skye had that done to formally diagnose her as asthmatic, check that the antibiotics she had been on had completely cleared the pneumonia and exclude lungworms.

Maybe try to stop reading, though I know it is really hard. It was very difficult no to think the worst with Miss May. We are a year on and she escaped out of the front door not once but twice last night.

I hope Max is enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

All the best xxx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hopefully you will get the results soon!
All the best and topping up the vibes x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Everything crossed for good news tomorrow and that the problem is easily sorted without anymore invasive procedures needed.
Hope you and Max sleep well tonight.
Sending a few more vibes to keep you topped up. xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you @cheekyscrip and @Cully.

Max isn't himself and is less confident than normal, but he has ventured out today a bit. I'm dreading hearing any bad news. It would be wonderful if it were something the antibiotics could clear up quickly. I hope they can find out exactly what we are dealing with & hope we're not on borrowed time :Arghh. I'm still in shock, poor Max.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Paws crossed for some good news for a change tomorrow x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

buffie said:


> Paws crossed for some good news for a change tomorrow x


Thank you @buffie .


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thinking of you both and willing good news your way x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Thinking of you both and willing good news your way x


Thank you and I have news :Cat:Cat:Cat


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

I’ve just had the results and wonderful news! Not the best news, but far better than the original diagnosis.

Vet said nothing horrible and nothing cancerous found in Max’s mucous sample. No abnormal cells found, but lots of ongoing inflammation. The person tested it agreed. No lumps on the X-rays the last vet took and she believes Max had a bad allergic reaction to something, with feline asthma being the most common cause. Phew! And Max seems a lot brighter today too. I’m upping his steroids and keeping him on antibiotics and once stable he’ll go onto inhalers. Strange how he doesn’t cough though?! I’m to take him back to this kind vet in 1 to 2 weeks time. 

Good job I didn’t go with the first VETS’s option no.3, put him to sleep whilst he was sedated!! Eh?! 

The vet called it dramatic asthma, so not nice, but much better than Lymphoma and no wonder she couldn’t find any lymph nodes, which she said cats are usually riddled all over with, if that. 

I’m hoping the steroids and antibiotics will stop him from having another horrible episode. Not sure what he’s so badly allergic to, mind you. 

Thanking each of you for all your wonderful support and kind vibes for both Max and me. It really has helped xxxxxxx. Here are photo’s of Max earlier today.. my little hero ❤.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You already know my thoughts @TriTri


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

TriTri said:


> I've just had the results and wonderful news! Not the best news, but far better than the original diagnosis.
> 
> Vet said nothing horrible and nothing cancerous found in Max's mucous sample. No abnormal cells found, but lots of ongoing inflammation. The person tested it agreed. No lumps on the X-rays the last vet took and she believes Max had a bad allergic reaction to something, with feline asthma being the most common cause. Phew! And Max seems a lot brighter today too. I'm upping his steroids and keeping him on antibiotics and once stable he'll go onto inhalers. Strange how he doesn't cough though?! I'm to take him back to this kind vet in 1 to 2 weeks time.
> 
> ...


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh that’s fabulous news! Asthma is manageable. I have been following this thread just not had time to post due to life being stupid right now. I was hoping for good news.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Steroids are the most effective treatment for asthma, as pills for an acute flare and as a daily inhaler for the rest of the time. That sort of regime lets me and countless others lead a near normal life.

Believe it or not, cats can have inhalers!


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh what a relief! 

Such good news, does the vet have any idea on how to find out what he may be allergic to? 

Or is it just wait and see?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Psygon said:


> Oh what a relief!
> 
> Such good news, does the vet have any idea on how to find out what he may be allergic to?
> 
> Or is it just wait and see?


It's worth looking at websites about human asthma as they list common triggers, which are quite likely to be shared with cats. Tobacco smoke, dust mites and air pollution are very common triggers for people


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Fantastic news @TriTri !!

Skye Skye says hello to Max as a fellow dramatic asthmatic. She never coughed or wheezed and was absolutely fine at her annual check up 2 weeks before I got home from work and found her struggling to breathe. We rushed her to our vets and she had patchy white area on her chest x-ray, she had a heart murmur. She ended up in oxygen at the emergency vets where they scanned her heart and ruled out heart problems. They treated her with steroids and antibiotics. She them had the BAL 3 weeks later when she was well. Which diagnosed the asthma. That was 4 years ago and we have had 2 very mild attacks not requiring a vet, she has her inhaler with flixotide (inhaled steroid) and once a year steroid injection. It doesn't stop her at all, she has been to Europe with us and been best in show. She can still zoom around like a kitten.

I find the Cardalis app (for dogs with cardiac problems) very reassuring as I use it to monitor her breathing rate (just ignore the contact your vet resp rate high). I record her breathing about once a month when she is quiet and settled. Sometimes it goes up but it will settle down after a few days.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Brilliant news, I'm overjoyed for you, especially after such a worrying time.
And no, I don't think it's ever a good idea to PTS while sedated, unless in dire circumstances. So glad you went with your instincts rather than the vets guesswork.
No lumps or bumps,







and I'm sure Max will get used to his inhaler, especially if treats are involved.
I wonder if there is anything available similar to the skin tests we can have to see what we are allergic too. Once you've calmed down and stopped grinning, you can ask your nice vet. It would be really useful to know, especially if it's something he comes into contact with frequently.
Well done Max ( and PF vibes) xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Aw this is great news! So happy Max has a manageable condition! Give him a stroke from us!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2021)

Wonderful news !


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Really great news @TriTri :Cat:Cat


----------



## Willsee (Nov 7, 2020)

Fabulous news  

The Willsee household’s old Tonk, Bella was asthmatic which was managed successfully for many years with her inhaler . She was always worse in the spring and autumn for some reason, so it would be a good idea to see if you can figure out what triggered Max’s attack. Siamese, Tonks and other Orientals are susceptible to it I believe and I know there’s quite a few slaves on the forum who have cats with asthma so plenty of helpful advice around if you need it .


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Fabulous News xx









*​


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

So glad he's OK and it's something manageable! Must be such a relief!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

That's brilliant news @TriTri . What a relief!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> You already know my thoughts @TriTri
> 
> View attachment 477096
> [/
> ...


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

urbantigers said:


> Oh that's fabulous news! Asthma is manageable. I have been following this thread just not had time to post due to life being stupid right now. I was hoping for good news.


Thank you! Yes, I know what you mean…sometimes there's only time for a quick lurk


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> Steroids are the most effective treatment for asthma, as pills for an acute flare and as a daily inhaler for the rest of the time. That sort of regime lets me and countless others lead a near normal life.
> 
> Believe it or not, cats can have inhalers!


Thanks. I'm pleased they saved you and others too. I didn't know until today that cats had inhalers. My Elmo had mild asthma "possibly" the vet said, but I don't remember him being prescribed anything for it. I was just told letting him out in the fresh air would help.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Fantastic news @TriTri !!
> 
> Skye Skye says hello to Max as a fellow dramatic asthmatic. She never coughed or wheezed and was absolutely fine at her annual check up 2 weeks before I got home from work and found her struggling to breathe. We rushed her to our vets and she had patchy white area on her chest x-ray, she had a heart murmur. She ended up in oxygen at the emergency vets where they scanned her heart and ruled out heart problems. They treated her with steroids and antibiotics. She them had the BAL 3 weeks later when she was well. Which diagnosed the asthma. That was 4 years ago and we have had 2 very mild attacks not requiring a vet, she has her inhaler with flixotide (inhaled steroid) and once a year steroid injection. It doesn't stop her at all, she has been to Europe with us and been best in show. She can still zoom around like a kitten.
> 
> I find the Cardalis app (for dogs with cardiac problems) very reassuring as I use it to monitor her breathing rate (just ignore the contact your vet resp rate high). I record her breathing about once a month when she is quiet and settled. Sometimes it goes up but it will settle down after a few days.


Wow, you're going to be handy to have around for knowledge! I'll have to follow lovely Skye's threads! Her condition sounds very similar. I'll be copying and pasting your posts! I have recorded Max on my sleep cycle app, but I think one especially for animals would be more suitable, so good idea thank you again. I took Max to the vet's last year when he was wheezy and snoring and they said he was fine. The wheeziness and snoring stopped several months ago. This was almost out of the blue.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Brilliant news, I'm overjoyed for you, especially after such a worrying time.
> And no, I don't think it's ever a good idea to PTS while sedated, unless in dire circumstances. So glad you went with your instincts rather than the vets guesswork.
> No lumps or bumps,
> View attachment 477098
> ...


That's very kind of you. I think Chillminx said the allergy tests they do aren't much cop, but I'll do some searches on her posts on here. The vet and I discussed various things, but we didn't come up with anything likely to be the cause. Yes, I'll discuss with the vet again when Max goes back. He's now taking his steroids wrapped in a tiny bit of medium thickness ham. They fall out of the wafer thin ham and the thick sliced ham is too thick to wrap around a tablet, without springing open and flat and losing the tablet. The inhaler is going to be an interesting challenge.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Great news!!!
Vala purrs 'hello', she has asthma too.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

popcornsmum said:


> Aw this is great news! So happy Max has a manageable condition! Give him a stroke from us!!


Thanks and I will, and a cuddle too .


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

J. Dawson said:


> Wonderful news !


Thanks…. just a bit…


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh that is wonderful news, goodness me what an ordeal you have gone through!

Asthma hey, well I am asthmatic, once you work out the triggers, it’s so manageable.


Kisses to Max and a big hug from me to you


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Psygon said:


> Oh what a relief!
> 
> Such good news, does the vet have any idea on how to find out what he may be allergic to?
> 
> Or is it just wait and see?


A huuuuuggggeeee relief, yes! We discussed various possibilities but haven't come up with anything yet. She suggested lots of _damp dusting_ I think she called it and hoovering, no air fresheners, candles etc and no one smokes here, which is very important with asthmatic cats. I wondered if all that catnip inhaling was bad for Max, but she thought not. I'll ask if it's ok that he often lies amongst herbs in the garden, as I've lots of herbs. I've banned a friend's smokey car from parking on the drive or outside, just in-case. His wheezing and snoring started when he took to sleeping on the z+ furry windowsill mattresses, so I've removed them today.
Edit: all check lists welcome!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lymorelynn said:


> Really great news @TriTri :Cat:Cat


Really really really great news @lymorelynn 
:Cat:Cat , thank you!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

TriTri said:


> . The inhaler is going to be an interesting challenge.


We have an aerokat for Skye. It's cheapest here https://www.breatheazy.co.uk/product/cats/aerokat/aerokat-feline-aerosol-chamber-with-flow-vu/
As I think you said you didn't have insurance for Max.

I got her used to it by putting thrive freeze dried shrimp in the mask detached from the inhaler. Once she was really comfortable sticking her face in it to get the last of the shrimp out we attached the aerokat chamber, then the inhaler to it. Always with shrimp in the mask.
The aerokat is valved so you shake the inhaler depress the top away from the cat. She inhaled it for the first few weeks eating shrimp. We then started her doing it properly with the shrimp as a treat afterwards.

The advantage of tracking breathing rate is you will see if there is a seasonal cause, Skye's seems to be grass pollen (as hers is at the same time as hubby has terrible hay fever) May / June time and when it suddenly turns cold after the weather has been warm around October time. Once it's properly cold she is fine.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Willsee said:


> Fabulous news
> 
> The Willsee household's old Tonk, Bella was asthmatic which was managed successfully for many years with her inhaler . She was always worse in the spring and autumn for some reason, so it would be a good idea to see if you can figure out what triggered Max's attack. Siamese, Tonks and other Orientals are susceptible to it I believe and I know there's quite a few slaves on the forum who have cats with asthma so plenty of helpful advice around if you need it .


Yes, AB FAB! Thank you and poor Bella. More helpful aunties for Max, it's his lucky day today. 
I haven't forgotten I promised you some catnip mice and I actually promised everyone that sent their good wishes via this thread free catnip mice all round, on me, if dear Maxidoodles got out of this without cancer, so I'm thinking if you could all clarify or pm me how many cats you have and your addresses, I'll aim to get them all out by, or on Max's 11th birthday, which he should now reach, the 29th October. Your mice are first to go out as you've been waiting a while. I've hundreds of fabrics, so if anyone has a colour or theme of print fabric and I have it… they can have a Percy personalised mouse or mouses (mice).


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

slartibartfast said:


> Great news!!!
> Vala purrs 'hello', she has asthma too.


Oh no, poor Vala! We now have our own feline asthmatic group. Hello lovely Vala, I don't remember seeing your photo on here, has Slarty been holding out on us?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Oh that is wonderful news, goodness me what an ordeal you have gone through!
> 
> Asthma hey, well I am asthmatic, once you work out the triggers, it's so manageable.
> 
> Kisses to Max and a big hug from me to you


Aww no, not you too? I don't know Max's triggers, yet. I get the feeling it's difficult to work them out. I've not got carpets, as hoovering carpets frequently was the vet's first suggestion…..I'll need to find a list of possible triggers.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> We have an aerokat for Skye. It's cheapest here https://www.breatheazy.co.uk/product/cats/aerokat/aerokat-feline-aerosol-chamber-with-flow-vu/
> As I think you said you didn't have insurance for Max.
> 
> I got her used to it by putting thrive freeze dried shrimp in the mask detached from the inhaler. Once she was really comfortable sticking her face in it to get the last of the shrimp out we attached the aerokat chamber, then the inhaler to it. Always with shrimp in the mask.
> ...


Thanks again. How often do they have to have the inhaler? Daily? Daily just for so long after a flare up? Max can't eat many foods, but could have hypoallergenic small insect biscuits in it, or catnip! I believe you live quite near me, so I might be knocking your door for a demo :Woot. . I don't have insurance, no.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

TriTri said:


> Oh no, poor Vala! We now have our own feline asthmatic group. Hello lovely Vala, I don't remember seeing your photo on here, has Slarty been holding out on us?



















Iz me, Vala! I'm here for over 4 years, as an Overlord. Before that I was homeless on the street, with my big baby Ash. Then one day I went out to beg for food, mom was passing by, she fed me, she came everyday with food after that first encounter, now me and my son are the most spoiled cats in the Multiverse!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

buffie said:


> *Fabulous News xx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, love it, in-fact im feeling like…right back at ya! 







:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

TriTri said:


> Oh no, poor Vala! We now have our own feline asthmatic group. Hello lovely Vala, I don't remember seeing your photo on here, has Slarty been holding out on us?


Vala is here for years, lots of photos. I would never hold out! As soon as Dean moves in there will be a lot of photos and updates... Wait, did I just spilled the beans???


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

slartibartfast said:


> View attachment 477114
> 
> View attachment 477115
> 
> Iz me, Vala! I'm here for over 4 years, as an Overlord. Before that I was homeless on the street, with my big baby Ash. Then one day I went out to beg for food, mom was passing by, she fed me, she came everyday with food after that first encounter, now me and my son are the most spoiled cats in the Multiverse!


Awww ❤❤❤ Welcome Vala, pleased to meet you, you look like my sweet (but dearly departed) Tinkerbell. What fabulous whiskers you have, the best!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Big hugs from me and Rosso, fantastic news x


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

TriTri said:


> Awww ❤❤❤ Welcome Vala, pleased to meet you, you look like my sweet (but dearly departed) Tinkerbell. What fabulous whiskers you have, the best!


She is the sweetest and most loving girl. She treats Lucifer as her own child, always playing with him and washing him. She must have been through a lot, lots of abuse. But now she is happy.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

slartibartfast said:


> Vala is here for years, lots of photos. I would never hold out! As soon as Dean moves in there will be a lot of photos and updates... Wait, did I just spilled the beans???


Dean is moving in? When exactly? You were only thinking about it yesterday? OMG I'm going to be sewing catnip mice until I die :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious, but that will make me very happy. I was trying to choose one of your blankies last night and am waiting to see the new green one first. Sounds like someone put an order of two in then? Will watch out for Dean's photo…. Very, very soon then. Congratulations both of you and all of your furry family.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

oliviarussian said:


> Big hugs from me and Rosso, fantastic news x


Thank you @oliviarussian & lovely Rosso .


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

slartibartfast said:


> She is the sweetest and most loving girl. She treats Lucifer as her own child, always playing with him and washing him. She must have been through a lot, lots of abuse. But now she is happy.


Awwwww ❤❤❤, we love a happy ending .


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

TriTri said:


> Dean is moving in? When exactly? You were only thinking about it yesterday? OMG I'm going to be sewing catnip mice until I die :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious, but that will make me very happy. I was trying to choose one of your blankies last night and am waiting to see the new green one first. Sounds like someone put an order of two in then? Will watch out for Dean's photo…. Very, very soon then. Congratulations both of you and all of your furry family.


Blankies are still available, both of them. The green one is coming soon, can someone tell Lucy to stop stealing squares???
Still waiting for a place at the vets for his neutering, I hope at the end of the week everything will go well and the Overlords will meet their new brother.
I knew I was doomed the moment I've kissed his belly...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

TriTri said:


> I've just had the results and wonderful news! Not the best news, but far better than the original diagnosis.
> 
> Vet said nothing horrible and nothing cancerous found in Max's mucous sample. No abnormal cells found, but lots of ongoing inflammation. The person tested it agreed. No lumps on the X-rays the last vet took and she believes Max had a bad allergic reaction to something, with feline asthma being the most common cause. Phew! And Max seems a lot brighter today too. I'm upping his steroids and keeping him on antibiotics and once stable he'll go onto inhalers. Strange how he doesn't cough though?! I'm to take him back to this kind vet in 1 to 2 weeks time.
> 
> ...


Sweet Jesus!!!
I can only imagine what you went through!!!
So no biopsy was needed and hopefully Max will make speedy recovery!!!
Hallelujah!!!
Is it possible to have some allergy tests done to find out what he reacted so badly to?
But for now champagne all around and long live Max!!!

Hope his lungs will be cleared soon and his asthma under control…
How time to get hairdresser appointment and dye all your gray hair …

I suggest green, colour of hope, also suitable for nutty cat mums!!!

We here are dancing a little merry dance!!!
Hey ho Max is great, Max will be as good as rain!!! Max will feed you voles again!!!

lots of love from us and more vibes x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

slartibartfast said:


> can someone tell Lucy to stop stealing squares???


Lucifer, you little _devil_ :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. Go for it , get another one .


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

You have to avoid stuff like scented candles, cigarettes, smelly sprays, anything smelly and irritating. I'm using natural crystal deodorant to not spray around Vala.


TriTri said:


> Lucifer, you little _devil_ :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. Go for it , get another one .


Hope he will not teach Dean his naughty ways!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

TriTri said:


> Thanks again. How often do they have to have the inhaler? Daily? Daily just for so long after a flare up? Max can't eat many foods, but could have hypoallergenic small insect biscuits in it, or catnip! I believe you live quite near me, so I might be knocking your door for a demo :Woot. . I don't have insurance, no.


Two of my cats have had an Aerokat and I found it surprisingly easy. I was especially worried about my blind boy because he is not very keen on unknown things near his face but I just touched his face with the mask for a few days before I gave him a puff and he tolerated it very well.

I think I had to give mine two puffs a day until they stabilised and then one but in the end both of them were able to stop using it. (They did not have asthma but other problems.)

If you don't have insurance it is probably best to get the Flixotide from an online pharmacy because I found each canister was nearly as expensive as the Aerokat itself. I think @lillytheunicorn has a cheaper source than I had.

Fingers crossed Max takes to it and really improves. The inhaler is so much better than oral steroids because of the lack of side effects.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Sweet Jesus!!!
> I can only imagine what you went through!!!
> So no biopsy was needed and hopefully Max will make speedy recovery!!!
> Hallelujah!!!
> ...


Hi @cheekyscrip 
Thank you! I was concerned that no biopsy taken, just a mucous test, and had a conversation with the vet today about it; she couldn't find lymph nodes to take samples from, which as @lillytheunicorn has said is a good thing, not to find them, the vet too. I pushed on whether there could also be cancer there missed and she said it didn't fit into her picture (or scenario or in with the other puzzle pieces or something) and she really doesn't think so and the person who cultured the mucous sample said exactly the same. It's always _possible_, but very highly not the case with Max at the moment.

I will have to look into allergy testing but am pretty sure from what I read our dearly beloved Chillminx said, they can be a waste of time and money. I will see the vet again soon and we'll get our action plan together for Maxi. You never know, things are forever progressing with medicine. I read it's good to put the shower on very hot and steam the bathroom completely, turn the shower off then leave your cat in the steamy room for 10 minutes, so I could try it. He'll be bored within a minute, but if it makes him feel a lot better.., suppose I could feed him in there, in his personal cat sauna briefly. (Warning: Do not try this at home). Best wishes to you all xx


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

An FYI a 50mcg inhaler it is cheaper than the higher dose ones. https://www.weldricks.co.uk/products/flixotide-evohaler-cfc-free-120-dose-3
£9.41 for 50mcg and £30.61 for 125mcg.

We give 2 puffs twice a day of 50mcg in wheezy season and once a day the rest of the year.

To get the best bang for your buck from an inhaler. Wash it weekly in washing up liquid and leave to dry as this reduces static which causes the medication to stick to the sides. Do not store the spacer and inhaler in a clear plastic bag as this can lead to a static build up. 
Shake inhaler for 10 seconds before depressing and try to get the cat to take 10 breaths in (you can build this up).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh my goodness @TriTri I am SO delighted for you and Max. What a relief for you - and what a horrid time to have gone through. I really am so very very pleased (that's an understatement!), here's to getting to grips with an inhaler and all of that malarkey  Lots of love xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

QOTN said:


> Two of my cats have had an Aerokat and I found it surprisingly easy. I was especially worried about my blind boy because he is not very keen on unknown things near his face but I just touched his face with the mask for a few days before I gave him a puff and he tolerated it very well.
> 
> I think I had to give mine two puffs a day until they stabilised and then one but in the end both of them were able to stop using it. (They did not have asthma but other problems.)
> 
> ...


Thank you @QOTN, that's useful to know and it sounds like it would be a good idea for me to get these things several days before he starts on them, to get him use to them being around. It also sounds expensive, how long do these inhalers last, or what should I budget for roughly a month, if you know? I'll need a reliable supplier then. My vet's are 2.5-4 x the price of my previous vet's, so I imagine it would be more economical to buy online then. The vet said exactly the same as you about being better than the side effects of the steroids. And she also said healthy cats don't get diabetes from steroids, it's more elderly or sick cats (maybe on the verge of having diabetes) that get diabetes & side effects from them.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my goodness @TriTri I am SO delighted for you and Max. What a relief for you - and what a horrid time to have gone through. I really am so very very pleased (that's an understatement!), here's to getting to grips with an inhaler and all of that malarkey  Lots of love xx


Thank you .


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> An FYI a 50mcg inhaler it is cheaper than the higher dose ones. https://www.weldricks.co.uk/products/flixotide-evohaler-cfc-free-120-dose-3
> £9.41 for 50mcg and £30.61 for 125mcg.
> 
> We give 2 puffs twice a day of 50mcg in wheezy season and once a day the rest of the year.
> ...


Thanks again Skye's mum . I'll copy and paste all this into a file to revise. Haven't got long, hopefully .


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad it’s much better news than first feared … with the right treatment, hopefully, he’ll tick along happily for a long time yet


----------



## pennycat (Jan 5, 2016)

Been quietly following this thread. So glad to read the good news


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Garfield has long history of respiratory problems as you know…

He had prednisone 1.25 daily and anytime he gets sniffly.

He used to accompany me sitting on the edge of the bath and I used to have it hot..
I was advised to steam up the bathroom and sit with him there…
I also have Flumil - which is a cough mixture for children- he has 1 ml in a syringe .
He is ok with it.
I will check what it has in it.

Maybe when weather is not good Max should be home?

Wet windy winter days are not good for Garfield.
Flumil has acetilcisteina , if there is no English version I can send you.
Cat of 6kg can have 2.5 ml dose once or twice daily according to Manolo , my vet.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lurcherlad said:


> Glad it's much better news than first feared … with the right treatment, hopefully, he'll tick along happily for a long time yet


Yes, that's the plan . I was thinking he wasn't going to make his 11th birthday, but woo-hoo, long live Max the mini panther .


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 477132
> Garfield has long history of respiratory problems as you know…
> 
> He had prednisone 1.25 daily and anytime he gets sniffly.
> ...


Oh no, I did a reply but it's timed out and I had to sign in again. Will reply again tomorrow. Thanks lots though.


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

And as winter is coming (yep, there will be a very stinky winter dragon coming soon...) and the heating will be turn on, it's a good idea to put wet towels on the radiators, to make the air less dry.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How is Max now @TriTri? X


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Ditto what she said^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Hope Max continues to improve x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

How is Max? Topping the vibes, go on kitty!!!


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Been following your thread and I'm so glad to hear better news about Max!

Our Ardath is asthmatic too (I have suspicions her sister is as well, but if she is it's very mild). We have no idea what could have caused it, but since humans can just be born with it I can't see why cats couldn't. She recently started an inhalor - it's not a specific cat one, but dosed for her size, I believe. The vet hadn't heard of giving them inhalors before but does use them on horses so was willing to try when I asked about it. On her advice we bought a spacer for infants which fits her face okay. It's really not too difficult - she doesn't like it, but we just have to hold her down and hold the mask to her face, it doesn't take long and she is learning it's not all that bad.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Hello and thank you @cheekyscrip @ewelsh @Cully @MissMiloKitty @Lucy2020 @slartibartfast. 
I can do damp towels on the rads thanks! I'm very grateful for all posts, just working, so will update properly tonight. Max was very quiet yesterday and indoors most of the time, but much better today! My Okey Cokey Cat is usually in and out all day long normally. Xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just catching up after a hectic week...so pleased for you @TriTri and Max xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> Hello and thank you @cheekyscrip @ewelsh @Cully @MissMiloKitty @Lucy2020 @slartibartfast.
> I can do damp towels on the rads thanks! I'm very grateful for all posts, just working, so will update properly tonight. Max was very quiet yesterday and indoors most of the time, but much better today! My Okey Cokey Cat is usually in and out all day long normally. Xx


Well if your weather is anything like here I'm not surprised Max is a keeping indoors. It's very blustery and the trees and bushes are swaying so Misty thinks the :Singingooooh's and wooo's must be tree ghosts I think. She's had eyes as big as saucers and feeling a bit edgy, poor girl. Maybe Max is on weather watch too.
Have you seen or heard anything of Charlie recently?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Have a great weekend!!! Rest and chill…x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> View attachment 477132
> Garfield has long history of respiratory problems as you know…
> 
> He had prednisone 1.25 daily and anytime he gets sniffly.
> ...


Hi @cheekyscrip 
Thank you, that's very kind of you. I'll make a note and I'll probably phone the vet's tomorrow, to make Max's next appointment for about a week's time.

I hadn't thought about the effects of the weather on him, but 'will encourage him indoors, when needed. I've always got the heating on when it's cold. He hasn't coughed at all, no sniffles, and any changes to his breathing are barely noticeable, the vet agreed. He's definitely not right yet and the vet did say Max would take another two or three weeks to be stable enough to move over to inhalers, so I'm hoping to see more and more improvements. 'Makes me now think Elmo's asthma was worse than the old vets thought and that he may have done better, had he been given an inhaler.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Ali71 said:


> Just catching up after a hectic week...so pleased for you @TriTri and Max xx


Aww, thank you. It's a huge relief.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Well if your weather is anything like here I'm not surprised Max is a keeping indoors. It's very blustery and the trees and bushes are swaying so Misty thinks the :Singingooooh's and wooo's must be tree ghosts I think. She's had eyes as big as saucers and feeling a bit edgy, poor girl. Maybe Max is on weather watch too.
> Have you seen or heard anything of Charlie recently?


Be brave Misty :Nailbiting.

It may have been the weather @Cully. Today was nice weather and Max was Okey Cokeying all day (in, out, in, out, shake it all about)! He definitely felt brighter today. Unfortunately I heard cats whaling this afternoon, to find Max out the front with his tail all puffed up. No sign of another cat, except Benjie miles away and watching on curiously. I'm guessing Charlie may have been passing through. I haven't seen him in weeks and was just thinking today, I'd love to find out how he is getting on and pay a visit. I believe Charlie mainly goes out at night. I won't be encouraging him near Max and I still feel guilty about Max watching me feed Charlie on the pavement that time, while Max had a nasty illness brewing . I've tactfully mentioned Benjie's ear mite problem to the son-in-law, who sometimes stops to chat.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lucy2020 said:


> Been following your thread and I'm so glad to hear better news about Max!
> 
> Our Ardath is asthmatic too (I have suspicions her sister is as well, but if she is it's very mild). We have no idea what could have caused it, but since humans can just be born with it I can't see why cats couldn't. She recently started an inhalor - it's not a specific cat one, but dosed for her size, I believe. The vet hadn't heard of giving them inhalors before but does use them on horses so was willing to try when I asked about it. On her advice we bought a spacer for infants which fits her face okay. It's really not too difficult - she doesn't like it, but we just have to hold her down and hold the mask to her face, it doesn't take long and she is learning it's not all that bad.


Thanks @Lucy2020, so there's another cat (or two) on here for the asthma club? Does the inhaling bit take long? I don't think Max will put up with it for too long. A minute? Two minutes? I've no idea. Good job you made the suggestion to your vet, well done. I don't know what has caused Max's allergy. Does Ardath cough at all? What symptoms did you see? Did they X-ray Ardath? Has anything else helped? Was she put steroids initially? How old is she?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Have a great weekend!!! Rest and chill…x


You too!


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

TriTri said:


> Thanks @Lucy2020, so there's another cat (or two) on here for the asthma club? Does the inhaling bit take long? I don't think Max will put up with it for too long. A minute? Two minutes? I've no idea.


I will video us giving Skye her inhaler on Monday once we are back from the cat show. So you can see how long it takes.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> I will video us giving Skye her inhaler on Monday once we are back from the cat show. So you can see how long it takes.


That would be amazing! Thank you so much! Good luck at the cat show, if you're showing.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

TriTri said:


> That would be amazing! Thank you so much! Good luck at the cat show, if you're showing.


Thank you, Skye isn't being shown this time. She is in her bikini and she is going for the highest award so needs to be at her best. I had to sneakily get the show kit out and pack the car without her seeing. As she got so excited last show, rushed me to climb in the car. Then sulked for a couple of days when she got left behind.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Thank you, Skye isn't being shown this time. She is in her bikini and she is going for the highest award so needs to be at her best. I had to sneakily get the show kit out and pack the car without her seeing. As she got so excited last show, rushed me to climb in the car. Then sulked for a couple of days when she got left behind.


I won't tell her, if you don't .


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi!! How is Max ?


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

TriTri said:


> Thanks @Lucy2020, so there's another cat (or two) on here for the asthma club? Does the inhaling bit take long? I don't think Max will put up with it for too long. A minute? Two minutes? I've no idea. Good job you made the suggestion to your vet, well done. I don't know what has caused Max's allergy. Does Ardath cough at all? What symptoms did you see? Did they X-ray Ardath? Has anything else helped? Was she put steroids initially? How old is she?


I can't remember the exact time it's supposed to be held on for, but I think it was around five seconds. We're lucky if we get that long, but it does seem to be working. Yes, Ardath coughs. She had these coughing fits once a day, or more on a bad day - it started off just once every so often and increased in frequency. She was initially checked over and given lungworm medication and we were to not use any air fresheners etc, but it didn't make a difference so she was x-rayed and that's how they diagnosed it. I don't remember what they actually said about the x-ray itself though.
She was initially given steroid tablets - prednisolone 5mg - which were started at half a tablet twice a day, and I believe she was given some kind of steroid injection before she left the vets too. The aim was to reduce the dose as much as possible while relieving symptoms, so we ended up with half a tablet every other day before she was switched over to the inhalor.
The only thing that has made a difference is when we used some cat litter that was somewhat dusty, that made her cough by itself. That was before the medication, but I do stick to the most dust-free I can find. On that note, I would never get a litter box with a full cover on it for an asthmatic cat because of the lack of air circulation.
She's about one and a half 

(Sorry for the late reply, I didn't see the reply notification)


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Hi!! How is Max ?


Hi @cheekyscrip thanks for asking. I'm sorry I haven't asked how Scrip and Garfy are, so will pm you.
Max seems to be improving more every day. I think initially he was getting over his ordeal, plus the vet trips and sedations etc. He's eating lots of small meals, which is a bit worrying, as Tessy did this at the very end of her life, but I'm hoping that it's the steroids making him hungry maybe? He copes with staying in at night, with two or three small pinches of catnip, which seem to knock him out for about an hour each (he meows blackmailing me when I'm trying to sleep, the clever boy). Half the time his eyes look small and he looks tired and the rest of the time he looks bright eyed (with big eyes) and his tail is up more than it is down, so that's good and then when he's bright eyed he's up and about. No coughing or wheezing or dribbling etc.

He's back at the vet's Wednesday .


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lucy2020 said:


> I can't remember the exact time it's supposed to be held on for, but I think it was around five seconds. We're lucky if we get that long, but it does seem to be working. Yes, Ardath coughs. She had these coughing fits once a day, or more on a bad day - it started off just once every so often and increased in frequency. She was initially checked over and given lungworm medication and we were to not use any air fresheners etc, but it didn't make a difference so she was x-rayed and that's how they diagnosed it. I don't remember what they actually said about the x-ray itself though.
> She was initially given steroid tablets - prednisolone 5mg - which were started at half a tablet twice a day, and I believe she was given some kind of steroid injection before she left the vets too. The aim was to reduce the dose as much as possible while relieving symptoms, so we ended up with half a tablet every other day before she was switched over to the inhalor.
> The only thing that has made a difference is when we used some cat litter that was somewhat dusty, that made her cough by itself. That was before the medication, but I do stick to the most dust-free I can find. On that note, I would never get a litter box with a full cover on it for an asthmatic cat because of the lack of air circulation.
> She's about one and a half
> ...


Hello @Lucy2020 and thank you for your kind reply. Poor Ardath . I'm pleased the inhaler helps her, bless her little fluffy socks. 
That's interesting and helpful. Max is on 2x5mg prednicare steroids, as they were increased from one a day and the vet said they work better taken at the same time; I'm expecting the vet :Nurse to reduce them to 1 per day soon and then swap over to an inhaler. From what others have said, it's worth Max getting use to it being around, (with treats fed from it, before it has to be used). A few seconds sounds better than a few minutes, so thanks for that info. @lillytheunicorn has kindly offered to do a video of Skye's in use . I think I should check he hasn't got pneumonia or lung worm, although I think the vet would have said if she thought it likely or possible. I've also been advised to ask about toxi-wotsit (sos 1am and I'm flagging)! I wonder how the steroids get rid of the mucous, if it's not coughed up? Is it killed and broken down into nothing I wonder? I better do another list of questions for the :Nurse again. Max is on antibiotics at the moment, Doxycycline with molasses, which he does not like :Vomit…but smells quite de-lish to me :Hilarious.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

@TriTri Ardath also needed more frequent, small meals when she started her steroids. There were some behaviour changes as well, which went away as the dose decreased.
Max is probably a lot bigger than Ardath (she's 3.1kg... her sister is only 2.6kg!) so that would explain the dosage difference.
No idea about the mucous. I guess maybe it stops them from producing more, and whatever is already there gets broken down by the body?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

> I wonder how the steroids get rid of the mucous, if it's not coughed up? Is it killed and broken down into nothing I wonder?


The excess mucus is produced by inflamed airways. Steroids calm down the airways, so the production of mucus drops back to normal levels. Some of course is swallowed but this is normal.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

How did things go at the vet today? I've been thinking about you.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi!!! How is Max? Have you seen the vet?
Hugs xxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

What do you mean Skye is in her bikini? Was that predictive text or what? :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lucy2020 said:


> @TriTri Ardath also needed more frequent, small meals when she started her steroids. There were some behaviour changes as well, which went away as the dose decreased.
> Max is probably a lot bigger than Ardath (she's 3.1kg... her sister is only 2.6kg!) so that would explain the dosage difference.
> No idea about the mucous. I guess maybe it stops them from producing more, and whatever is already there gets broken down by the body?


Thanks for that, so that's less of a worry for me now. Tiny cat! They sound diddy cats like my Tessy-Two-Shoes was . Like babies!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

OrientalSlave said:


> The excess mucus is produced by inflamed airways. Steroids calm down the airways, so the production of mucus drops back to normal levels. Some of course is swallowed but this is normal.


Thank you @OrientalSlave :Cat.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Here you go @TriTri , it's not the best video as OH hasn't been around to help so video was taken with iPad balanced on cuddly cat


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

TriTri said:


> What do you mean Skye is in her bikini? Was that predictive text or what? :Hilarious:Hilarious


Oh sorry, basically Skye is in her summer coat, so she is relatively short haired. 
Skye is her 'winter woolies',


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

@Cully & @cheekyscrip
Aww thank you for asking. Max has picked up further over the last two days, with brighter eyes etc. The vet said she was very pleased with him. His heart rate was a little fast. She ruled out various things from his sample results and they keep the sample in storage for any future tests we might want. @Charity mentioned having Max tested for toxoplasmosis, so she said she will mention it to the person who tested the sample, to see if it's worth testing for and she'll get back to me. She said it's very rare, but possible. She mentioned she thought Max had a bacterial infection too, that would have probably cleared up by now as he's been on antibiotics… Mycoplasma? He can stop the antibiotics Friday and his steroids in a week and start the inhaler then (with a 2 day overlap with the steroids/inhaler together). The price @lillytheunicorn quoted for the inhaler, was less than a third of the vet's price, so the vet gave me a prescription for up to 3. I ordered everything he needs online today. The vet did say it's near impossible to trace what Max is allergic to, but he could be allergic to the catnip he hoovers up at night, as that makes him sneeze. It also knocks him out for an hour per pinch and gives me a little sleep, as Max likes waking me . I checked my notes and the weather is definitely part of what caused the episode he had, I think. The vet explained how the rain especially can bring allergens to the surface etc. She also explained why allergy testing doesn't really work. I was in there 3/4 hour! I wasn't rushed at all. Impressed. No charge for the actual consultation either, so probably classed as a post op check up I suppose. I took a photo of him in the consultation room… brave Maxidoodles ❤ (Along with a photo of his records on the Pc whilst she was out of the room…like you do :Hilarious:Hilarious).


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Here you go @TriTri , it's not the best video as OH hasn't been around to help so video was taken with iPad balanced on cuddly cat


Oh wow, thank you so much! You've just taken a weight off of my shoulders, now seeing how it should be done. I didn't know the inhaler is pressed whilst the mask is off the face and then placed on the face. Phew! 
The vet suggested shaking the inhaler first out of the room and then coming into the room with it.

I mentioned the app you recommended and the vet said I'm best doing it, or doing it also, whilst Max is asleep, as he would be stimulated, probably purring etc, whilst awake.

Wow, Skye is stunning! Bikini = summer coat :Hilarious. Stunning winter woolies ❤. She looks lovely. Thank you both very much from Max & me. Also for the supplier links, saving me a fortune .


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

I think @lillytheunicorn was just clearing the inhaler before putting it on the cat's face, there - you click them while they're applied as otherwise the medicine will settle in the tube and no longer be breathed in.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi @TriTri thank you for the update.
So glad Max is getting better and has the good vet he needed!

I wonder if there is an epipen for cats? So you can use it immediately when bad allergic reaction happens?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

https://www.wikihow.pet/Treat-Anaphylaxis-in-Cats?amp=1


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Lucy2020 said:


> I think @lillytheunicorn was just clearing the inhaler before putting it on the cat's face, there - you click them while they're applied as otherwise the medicine will settle in the tube and no longer be breathed in.


No I was depressing it before putting it over her face, the inhaler is valved for that reason. So the medication doesn't escape and we wash the inhaler regularly in washing up liquid and leave it to air dry to avoid static build up which attracts it to the sides of the tube.

Even Skye who is well used it her inhaler doesn't like the sound of the aerosol, you can see her jump in the video. She really doesn't like the aerosol being depressed whilst wearing the mask, as I tried once or twice when I forgot to depress it before putting the mask on her face.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lucy2020 said:


> I think @lillytheunicorn was just clearing the inhaler before putting it on the cat's face, there - you click them while they're applied as otherwise the medicine will settle in the tube and no longer be breathed in.


Oh blimey! Thanks @Lucy2020, good job you told me. Do you shake the inhaler, then press it once to clear it and then press it again for the number of puffs the vet prescribed? Have I finally got that right?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Hi @TriTri thank you for the update.
> So glad Max is getting better and has the good vet he needed!
> 
> I wonder if there is an epipen for cats? So you can use it immediately when bad allergic reaction happens?


Hi there! I mentioned your Flumil to the vet and she hadn't heard of it, but did some quick research on it and any major problems with the inhaler and we may have to research it further. I don't know about an epipen, but I bet I know someone who knows! @lillytheunicorn or @Lucy2020?!


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

TriTri said:


> Oh blimey! Thanks @Lucy2020, good job you told me. Do you shake the inhaler, then press it once to clear it and then press it again for the number of puffs the vet prescribed? Have I finally got that right?


Ignore what I said, see Lilly's post above  Different inhalors, I think. And the clearing is only necessary if it's new or hasn't been used in a while.

Sorry, no idea about epipens.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

cheekyscrip said:


> Hi @TriTri thank you for the update.
> So glad Max is getting better and has the good vet he needed!
> 
> I wonder if there is an epipen for cats? So you can use it immediately when bad allergic reaction happens?


Epipens are for anaphylaxis which is an immediately life threatening reaction. Most allergies are not on that scale


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the update from the visit to the vet. It's very reassuring to hear Max is doing so well and very interesting to hear about rain bringing allergens to the surface. I've noticed that with my hayfever but never thought too much a out it. It must be so much worse if you live at ground level though. Poor Max.
I think a lot of useful info is coming through from our lovely people who's cats use inhalers, and it's interesting to learn about how to use them. So a big thanks for all those posts.
What! You took a sneaky snap of the vets notes while she was gone! ompus I'll have to remember to do that .


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cully said:


> Thanks for the update from the visit to the vet. It's very reassuring to hear Max is doing so well and very interesting to hear about rain bringing allergens to the surface. I've noticed that with my hayfever but never thought too much a out it. It must be so much worse if you live at ground level though. Poor Max.
> I think a lot of useful info is coming through from our lovely people who's cats use inhalers, and it's interesting to learn about how to use them. So a big thanks for all those posts.
> What! You took a sneaky snap of the vets notes while she was gone! ompus I'll have to remember to do that .


It shouldn't be a surprise about rain, we in the UK all know that wonderful smell (Petrichor) when there is rain after a dry spell.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> It shouldn't be a surprise about rain, we in the UK all know that wonderful smell (Petrichor) when there is rain after a dry spell.


Is that what it's called? I just know it's a relief after a dry stuffy spell to be able to breath more easily after rain. But now I know why my hayfever gets a bit worse too.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Epipens are for anaphylaxis which is an immediately life threatening reaction. Most allergies are not on that scale


Thank you.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Ooh @TriTri I just had a gander through the thread (I have a habit of dropping out of the forum loop!) and what a rollercoaster!!
I'm so glad Max is doing well now and it wasn't anything terrible.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you all. Max had a pretty good day today, so the purr-purr-azzi were out taking lots of photos of him, BUT tonight I think I've found a tick on him :Woot. I've not seen one before, so would anyone know please? I'll nip to the pet shop first thing tomorrow morning, poor Max.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> No I was depressing it before putting it over her face, the inhaler is valved for that reason. So the medication doesn't escape and we wash the inhaler regularly in washing up liquid and leave it to air dry to avoid static build up which attracts it to the sides of the tube.
> 
> Even Skye who is well used it her inhaler doesn't like the sound of the aerosol, you can see her jump in the video. She really doesn't like the aerosol being depressed whilst wearing the mask, as I tried once or twice when I forgot to depress it before putting the mask on her face.


Thank you again, much appreciated .


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Aww, he looks happy!

Re the 'tick', it's hard to tell as the picture is blurry. But I think it might be, yeah...


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Thanks for the update from the visit to the vet. It's very reassuring to hear Max is doing so well and very interesting to hear about rain bringing allergens to the surface. I've noticed that with my hayfever but never thought too much a out it. It must be so much worse if you live at ground level though. Poor Max.
> I think a lot of useful info is coming through from our lovely people who's cats use inhalers, and it's interesting to learn about how to use them. So a big thanks for all those posts.
> What! You took a sneaky snap of the vets notes while she was gone! ompus I'll have to remember to do that .


Thanks @Cully. I agree and wouldn't have had a clue what to buy and how to use it, if it weren't for such kind people.

Looks like I may have a tick to deal with now . Our vet rang tonight and said she was very pleased with his progress. She found out today that they only keep mucous samples for 7 days, so any further testing would require another sample. She'll see how he gets on now that we are stopping the antibiotics and reducing the steroids when he starts on the inhaler the end of next week and then stopping his steroids a week later.

We'll be needing ongoing healing vibes for a bit longer please!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks again @Lucy2020! . I've tried getting a clearer picture but don't want to touch the thing! I'll keep trying!


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

What made you notice it? I just wonder as I've always been worried that I wouldn't find a tick on a pet because of all the fur.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

So pleased to hear that Max has had a good day, he certainly looks chipper.
Can't help with the tuck I'm afraid but I believe those tick removers you can buy are pretty good. Some say it's best just to leave the tuck until it's finished feeding as it will just drop off, but I don't know how effective this us as you will have a fugitive tick to find! Hope someone can be more helpful.
Loads more vibes being sent. You're always in my thoughts so top ups are on tap.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@TriTri that tick needs to come out whole, do not leave the head. You can buy proper tickets sticks that remove them properly, you slide and twist so the whole thing comes away.

I hate ticks


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Beautiful Max!!!
Ticks are yuck…can be removed with twizzers. Twisted out and then disinfected.

In our parts there is lots of it in the campo.

Even if a bit of its head stayed stuck it would not carry the disease but the just keep an eye on it so does not get infected. Normally gets well with no problem.
Ticks bites are only worrying because of what they might carry.
Only lots of them lead to anemia.
My little dog Cheeky when he found us was literally covered in them.
I took them out and he decided to adopt us…
He recovered very well.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Ooh yes get one of those tick removers, makes it easy to pop them out. Hate the things, ugh!

Sending lots of healing vibes from me and my 3 x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you @LittleEms, that's very kind of you .

You too again @Cully for your on tap & much needed vibes .

@cheekyscrip awww, ticks bought you & Cheeky together , clever Cheeky.

@Lucy2020 I often check Max (all cats) over when he's on my lap, running my fingers through his fancy fur coat and gently scratching him and checking for bumps or anything that shouldn't be there (then scrub my hands/nails after). I can't always find these things just by using a comb or brush.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> @TriTri that tick needs to come out whole, do not leave the head. You can buy proper tickets sticks that remove them properly, you slide and twist so the whole thing comes away.
> 
> I hate ticks


Thanks @ewelsh . I went straight up to the local pet shop this morning and found some tick removers and got the naughty tick out. The shop assistant was very helpful and experienced with ticks! Max was very good and let me get on with it! Of course I took a few photos for those interested! I sprayed some Leicillin on the area after, as I've been dying to use it ever since I bought it a couple of months back, or so.

Thankfully I got the whole tick out (unless he had extra legs I don't know about :Woot):Snaphappy.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done @TriTri, they are horrid little blighters. :Yuck You wouldn't believe when they actually attach themselves to you or your pet they are only pin head size which is why we don't see them until they have had a good feed and are the size in your photo. My OH has come home from the woods with several over the years.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

Eugh ticks make me shudder! Well done @TriTri for removing in one piece! I've had a couple after paintablling in the woods before, now I'm more careful to tick trousers into socks etc.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Yay, you got the little ******! Well done. 
Nasty little things. Husband and I went for a hike a couple of years ago knowing we'd probably end up with some - checked each other over and I found three tiny ones attached to husband. Weren't too difficult to remove, but I felt pretty nauseous...


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Lucy2020 said:


> Yay, you got the little ******! Well done.
> Nasty little things. Husband and I went for a hike a couple of years ago knowing we'd probably end up with some - checked each other over and I found three tiny ones attached to husband. Weren't too difficult to remove, but I felt pretty nauseous...


Yuck, yuck, yuck! I'll pay closer attention in future.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

LittleEms said:


> Eugh ticks make me shudder! Well done @TriTri for removing in one piece! I've had a couple after paintablling in the woods before, now I'm more careful to tick trousers into socks etc.


Thanks… yuck! Well done. Tick trousers into socks? :Hilarious:Hilarious.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> Well done @TriTri, they are horrid little blighters. :Yuck You wouldn't believe when they actually attach themselves to you or your pet they are only pin head size which is why we don't see them until they have had a good feed and are the size in your photo. My OH has come home from the woods with several over the years.


I can't like that :Yuck. :Hilarious.


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

TriTri said:


> Thanks… yuck! Well done. Tick trousers into socks? :Hilarious:Hilarious.


:Hilarious What an apt auto-correct!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Well done. I know how to remove ticks in theory but don't know how I'd get on in practice.
And well done Max for being so cooperative xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Don't forget never to touch ticks with your hands as they can spread Lyme's Disease.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Well done. I know how to remove ticks in theory but don't know how I'd get on in practice.
> And well done Max for being so cooperative xx


It took about 6-8 attempts. I thought once the gadget was in place and then twisted a few times, it would come out, but eventually I had to tug it out :Yuck. I don't normally kill insects, so should have got someone else to do it, but oh well, it's done now and Max must be better off for it. Little blood suckers :Yuck.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> Don't forget never to touch ticks with your hands as they can spread Lyme's Disease.


Yes, I'm right handed, wore a disposable glove (shown in photo) on my left hand to partition the fur and access the rascal. I thought wearing a glove on my right hand would make it more difficult to do but knew the gadget had a long enough handle to separate my hand from the rascal. Scarey stories out there about if you come into contact with them.

The gadget packet is resealable and when the sales girl said if it doesn't work, bring it back for a refund, I thought there was a chance the gadget may have already been used and returned, so I washed both gadgets (wearing gloves) before using them (& after etc). They looked clean in the packet, but it wasn't worth the risk of catching Lyme Disease (if that's possible)?


----------



## LittleEms (Jun 16, 2020)

TriTri said:


> Yes, I'm right handed, wore a disposable glove (shown in photo) on my left hand to partition the fur and access the rascal. I thought wearing a glove on my right hand would make it more difficult to do but knew the gadget had a long enough handle to separate my hand from the rascal. Scarey stories out there about if you come into contact with them.
> 
> The gadget packet is resealable and when the sales girl said if it doesn't work, bring it back for a refund, I thought there was a chance the gadget may have already been used and returned, so I washed both gadgets (wearing gloves) before using them (& after etc). They looked clean in the packet, but it wasn't worth the risk of catching Lyme Disease (if that's possible)?


You have to be actually bitten for a tick to transmit Lyme Disease. If it's not attached to you for at least 24hrs it's also apparently less likely to happen. Don't remember where I read the latter point to check, but I'm absolutely certain you must be bitten, as the disease is not on the tick, it is something they transmit through a bite.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

Would it creep you out if I told you I just remove ticks with my bare hands. Really struggle to remove them with the tick twister tools so vet showed me how to remove them w it’s my fingers. Much easier out first time with head in tact 9 / 10 times. The only time I left a head in was with the tick twister thingy.

edited to add we have plain boring ticks here. Not sure I would do it in the US. 

if you find you have an ongoing tick issue, Bravecto is good for ticks. Skye is allergic to tick bites they go all red and blotchy.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> Would it creep you out if I told you I just remove ticks with my bare hands. Really struggle to remove them with the tick twister tools so vet showed me how to remove them w it's my fingers. Much easier out first time with head in tact 9 / 10 times. The only time I left a head in was with the tick twister thingy.
> 
> edited to add we have plain boring ticks here. Not sure I would do it in the US.
> 
> if you find you have an ongoing tick issue, Bravecto is good for ticks. Skye is allergic to tick bites they go all red and blotchy.


Yikes! Max had a nasty reaction to the 3 month Bravecto and I think he's got a bump now where the blighter got at him. Could it have injected him with something nasty? My poor Maxidoodles :Arghh.

It's the first tick I've noticed on any of my (many) cats in 34 years, so really hoping not to find any more, but I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh my goodness, ticks really make my toes curl. Well done for getting it out whole. 

I’m off to scrape my finger nails down my blackboard, as I need to get the thought of ticks out of my head :Hilarious


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Well done @TriTri and Max!!!

Got the monster slayed !!!

Must admit I am used to fight them with bare hands but the stick sounds great!!!

Hope you both will have a nice, peaceful weekend!!!
Yes, Cheeky was a clever little dog, once I took off the pests he followed me home and stayed on the doorstep where OH found him comíng from work…
So there he was… I got flea treatment ( never saw such huge beasts ) and that was much more of struggle than ticks!!!

And this is how I met Manolo our vet… poor Cheeky was skeletal and anemic plus needed all the jabs…

This is how I learned Spanish as Cheeky didn't understand English…only responded to recall etc… in Spanish!
So even ticks might bring some good after all…
We got a dog, found wonderful vet and I learnt Spanish…


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Well done @TriTri and Max!!!
> 
> Got the monster slayed !!!
> 
> ...


Aww, I love a happy ending.

Max hasn't been called Naughty Max for over a year now, but Naughty Max is well and truly back now. He's feeling so much better, he's back to jumping up on kitchen worktops and scratching my best leather sofa etc. (He's also back to eating normally). It would be lovely to see him back to playing football again with his ping pong balls. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2021)

Hello, handsome Max


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Welcome back to your life Maximus. You do know you'll get away with much more now don't you? xxMoo


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Great news that he's feeling and looking so much better. No more scary times like that for your Mum Max darling xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Lovely to read that Max is feeling a lot better .x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Max look at you xxxxx good boy back to your normal naughty self


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Cully said:


> Welcome back to your life Maximus. You do know you'll get away with much more now don't you? xxMoo
> View attachment 477999


More? 







:Woot. Is that even possible @Cully?
He's exhausted the naughty book I think. The live rat gift deposited in the home was the worst thing. Then the dead rat he bought in & I trod on in the dark, in my bare feet .
Fortunately he has an adorable side too. He still walks around the back of the sofa every day, looking for Tessy …. That's where Tessy went when he tapped her back leg annoying her.

Max's ears were hot last night…. I hope he won't need to go back on his antibiotics. His inhaler etc have arrived so I have a twice daily regime to add to my never ending to-do list soon. I still have hopes of seeing him playing footy with his ping pong balls around the garden again.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

J. Dawson said:


> Hello, handsome Max


.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thank you @Charity @buffie & @ewelsh.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

TriTri said:


> View attachment 477998
> 
> Aww, I love a happy ending.
> 
> Max hasn't been called Naughty Max for over a year now, but Naughty Max is well and truly back now. He's feeling so much better, he's back to jumping up on kitchen worktops and scratching my best leather sofa etc. (He's also back to eating normally). It would be lovely to see him back to playing football again with his ping pong balls. Fingers crossed.


Aw bless him! So glad to see he's feeling better!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

popcornsmum said:


> Aw bless him! So glad to see he's feeling better!


Thank you @popcornsmum :Cat.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Go go Max… bring mummy something nice for that trouble :Hilarious


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Yes I must admit, after all you've been through with Max recently, a slightly less freaky gift, nay gifts, would have been nice.:Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

cheekyscrip said:


> Go go Max… bring mummy something nice for that trouble :Hilarious


An extra large rat would do it:Hilarious


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

:Woot:Woot Meanies! He could bring Jasper home again, that would be nice, but he has a home. Maybe he could paw pick a nice homeless cat and bring it home . Here’s his friend Jasper…


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> :Woot:Woot Meanies! He could bring Jasper home again, that would be nice, but he has a home. Maybe he could paw pick a nice homeless cat and bring it home . Here's his friend Jasper…


He's gorgeous T, lovely colour. Daren't show Moo or Max may have a rival .


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Max has been on his inhaler a week now and I found out a few days in that *you only have 15 seconds to get the job done! *I was very pleased to receive a general email from icatcare which included inhaler training for cats. I thought I had one to one and a half minutes after the puff goes into the breatheazy thingy but this says otherwise . Useful link here:
https://icatcare.org/inhaler-training/


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Maybe inhaler training could become a sticky @lymorelynn? We do have a lot already, but I read around 5% of cats now have asthma.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

How is Max doing? Is he tolerating the inhaler? 

Skye Skye has progressed from a baby inhaler to the 125mcg flixotide as she had her first asthma attack in 3 years 2 weeks ago. It seems to be a bad autumn for asthmatic cats. Her resp rate is still up from normal but is gradually dropping.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> How is Max doing? Is he tolerating the inhaler?
> 
> Skye Skye has progressed from a baby inhaler to the 125mcg flixotide as she had her first asthma attack in 3 years 2 weeks ago. It seems to be a bad autumn for asthmatic cats. Her resp rate is still up from normal but is gradually dropping.


Hi and thanks again for all the help you have given me, as I had no idea at all of how to give Max his inhaler. All my vet said, was release the puff outside the room, so he doesn't hear it and then give it to him.

I'm so sorry to hear Skye had another attack two weeks ago, must be partly to the change in weather…. anything else you know of that causes Skye's asthma attacks? How is Skye now? Should I keep Max indoors when it's bitterly cold outside, even if he is asking to go out? I don't want to stress him, but what's best? Any other tips please? It took me about two days to work out the flow vu /view and how and where to count how many breaths he'd had. Is it 3-7 breaths, ideally 7? The vet didn't say. Max is taking it, but not liking it and I need to spend more time on training him as in the link from icatcare. You and Skye made it look easy! I need to wash it today, as I think you said weekly in water and did you say a little washing up liquid? He is much more like his old self, but he came off his steroids and I think he is breathing faster sometimes, and wondered if I should expect that or tell the vet, do you know? It's not often but he was fine on the steroids. He's was nauseous and eating a little grass again today, which has been ages since I've seen like this. I'm happy he's more his old self, otherwise.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

@TriTri yes wash with washing up liquid and allow to air dry, it reduces static so the drug doesn't stick to the sides.

I go for as many breathes as Skye will take before fidgeting, I have to say I don't count just check she isn't holding her breath. Skye has been having her inhaler for a couple of years now, so she is relatively good but will not tolerate having it more than 2-3 times per day. Vet wanted her to have two puffs three times a day but she will not accept the inhaler that much and isn't shy in using her claws to make her point. Hence 'graduating' to the big girls inhaler, the plan is to try her back on the 50mcg dose December time. Skye's asthma is definitely seasonal, May / June time and October / November.

I wonder if the vet meant start off releasing the puff outside and work up to doing it in front of Max. As at least he will get used to the smell of the drug. Skye still jumps when we depress it in front of her, however I usually depress it just away from her and give it to her.

I would let Max out if he wants to, stress can exacerbate flare ups. I suspect he feels a bit funny after stopping the steroids, did you taper them down?


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

lillytheunicorn said:


> @TriTri yes wash with washing up liquid and allow to air dry, it reduces static so the drug doesn't stick to the sides.
> 
> I go for as many breathes as Skye will take before fidgeting, I have to say I don't count just check she isn't holding her breath. Skye has been having her inhaler for a couple of years now, so she is relatively good but will not tolerate having it more than 2-3 times per day. Vet wanted her to have two puffs three times a day but she will not accept the inhaler that much and isn't shy in using her claws to make her point. Hence 'graduating' to the big girls inhaler, the plan is to try her back on the 50mcg dose December time. Skye's asthma is definitely seasonal, May / June time and October / November.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for all the information, much appreciated. The vet didn't say to taper them down, but to continue with them for the first two days Max was on his inhaler and then stop them, and any problems to get get back to her. I read tonight it's 7-10 inhales to aim for now! Max usually does 7 inhales on the 125 mcg twice daily. I'd hate to have to do it more than twice a day. He doesn't really mind me depressing the inhaler in front of him, it's more the having it put over his face he's not keen on, but usually just gives in. I want to follow the icatcare instructions on training him to volunteer his little face into the mask, but I think it suggested at least 4 weeks training before you even start your cat on it, which wasn't an option as I'm following the vet's instructions. From the video Max's breathing doesn't seem as bad as Skye's. I'm just wondering what the mark still on his lungs is now though, as it hadn't all cleared up in the second X-ray.


----------

